# Any recent ACS Positive Skill Assessment (as Systems Analyst/ Systems Administrator)?



## au2011dream (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello everyone, 

I would like to know if there is anyone who just have been granted a positive ACS skill assessment recently (as systems analyst/ systems administrator - anzsco)? I'm currently in the process of completing the ACS documents and would like to validate if the statutory declaration I'm creating is at par with those who have been granted positive assesment. Any advise/tip or a sample statutory declaration may be?

Advance thank you everyone!  

Regards,
au2011dream


----------



## sohc (Sep 9, 2010)

Kabayan, I am in the same boat of yours. I applied system analyst too last october 2010. Currently my status is awaiting documents. ACS is asking for a detailed employer reference of my previous employer. I'll submit my documents next week.

For the system admin it is not listed anymore in SOL which means not eligible for independent skilled migrant visa.

How's your progress? 

Happy New Year and Good luck to both of us.



au2011dream said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to know if there is anyone who just have been granted a positive ACS skill assessment recently (as systems analyst/ systems administrator - anzsco)? I'm currently in the process of completing the ACS documents and would like to validate if the statutory declaration I'm creating is at par with those who have been granted positive assesment. Any advise/tip or a sample statutory declaration may be?
> 
> ...


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

sohc said:


> Kabayan, I am in the same boat of yours. I applied system analyst too last october 2010. Currently my status is awaiting documents. ACS is asking for a detailed employer reference of my previous employer. I'll submit my documents next week.
> 
> For the system admin it is not listed anymore in SOL which means not eligible for independent skilled migrant visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Sohc,

Did you get any reply on your application? I had also applied as Systems Analyst on 18th Oct but status is still IN PROCESS.
Share your progress please,
-Baljin


----------



## sohc (Sep 9, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Sohc,
> 
> Did you get any reply on your application? I had also applied as Systems Analyst on 18th Oct but status is still IN PROCESS.
> Share your progress please,
> -Baljin



hi Baljinsi,

I am still awaiting documents, I already requested a detail employer reference from my previous employer as ACS requested. Tomorrow I'll get it in my previous employer then submit the paper thru DHL. Did they contact you via email? I think you should have result of that already since mine was submitted oct 13.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

sohc said:


> hi Baljinsi,
> 
> I am still awaiting documents, I already requested a detail employer reference from my previous employer as ACS requested. Tomorrow I'll get it in my previous employer then submit the paper thru DHL. Did they contact you via email? I think you should have result of that already since mine was submitted oct 13.


Hi Sohc,

I have still the status "In Process". Fingers crossed, let's see what happens. But I had sent all the docs in first shot itself. I could not receive a deatiled reference letter from my current employer so I sent a self-legal declaration mentioning my 5-6 duties. So I guess I had comleted the documentation in beginning itself.

What abt you, did you forget to attach aything with your initial application. A detailed reference letter with duties is a mandatory requrement for assessment of any experience. I had yesterday heard about a situation where ACS refused to assess an experience where no detailed document was sent. You were lucky enough that ACS asked for more documents and then assessing the same. Good luck for your further processing.

Thanks,
-Baljin


----------



## sohc (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Baljin,

I sent ACS detailed employer reference, certified statements, cert of experience in my current employer. Then in my previous employer I only sent the Certificate of Employment. Though the start of my RPL is on my previous employer that's why I think they are requesting it.

Good luck to both of us.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

sohc said:


> Hi Baljin,
> 
> I sent ACS detailed employer reference, certified statements, cert of experience in my current employer. Then in my previous employer I only sent the Certificate of Employment. Though the start of my RPL is on my previous employer that's why I think they are requesting it.
> 
> Good luck to both of us.


Hi,

Yesterday My application status is changed to WITH ASSESSOR. Expecting the letter soon....Fingers crossed..

-Baljinsi


----------



## aus2011drm (Feb 23, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yesterday My application status is changed to WITH ASSESSOR. Expecting the letter soon....Fingers crossed..
> 
> -Baljinsi


Any latest update? hope you received positive letter....


----------



## Aus_Visitor (Mar 29, 2009)

aus2011drm said:


> Any latest update? hope you received positive letter....


I applied for ACS too for systems analyst category. My status is In Process for 4 weeks then changed to 'Awaiting documents'. They asked for more documents and I am in the process of collecting the documents. 

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

aus2011drm said:


> Any latest update? hope you received positive letter....


Hi,
I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by all the people here--Thanks to them.
I also want to clear few things :
1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
2) SAP consultants (specially functionals or techno functionals) or datawarehouse consultants can very well apply for SYSTEMS ANALYST. Many people were confused about it including me---
3) If you are unable to get reference from colleague or Company in some cases--Just write everything on a 50 rupees stamp paper and provide some supporting documents with it--Everything would be fine and acceptable----

Please let me know if someone has any Questions if I can help---- 

-Baljinsi


----------



## Aus_Visitor (Mar 29, 2009)

Congrats!! 

Happy for you. 





baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by all the people here--Thanks to them.
> I also want to clear few things :
> 1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
> ...


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Aus_Visitor said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Happy for you.


Thanks a lot Aus_Visitor. Next fight of gaining IELTS7777 beigins now--Let us see where it brings me to---

Good luck for your assessment--

-Baljinsi


----------



## aus2011drm (Feb 23, 2011)

Friends, wishing you all the best for positive results! Appreciate if ny of you can help me with my below questions:

I'm planing to file ACS skills assessment for Systems Analyst and I got Indian Bachelor's science degree (Maths, Physics,Computers). Is this degree considered by ICT?

In total I've 8yrs of exp in IT and currently working in Singapore, I'm enjoying on providing consulting for Microsoft Texhnologies, Please provide your inputs if System Analyst is the right assessment code for me. Do have vendor exerts like MCSE, MCTS, ITILv3....etc.

Is schedule 3 is the latest SOL or we have further versions? 
Came across priority processing 1,2 3 in this forum....Plz elaborate on this!

Awaiting for your reply!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm planing to file ACS skills assessment for Systems Analyst and I got Indian Bachelor's science degree (Maths, Physics,Computers). Is this degree considered by ICT?

Sorry I am not from India so can't comment. But do check out the document: http://www.acs.org.au/assessment/docs/PASAGuidelinesforApplicants.doc from ACS website. It contains detailed information that should be enough to guide you.

In total I've 8yrs of exp in IT and currently working in Singapore, I'm enjoying on providing consulting for Microsoft Texhnologies, Please provide your inputs if System Analyst is the right assessment code for me. Do have vendor exerts like MCSE, MCTS, ITILv3....etc.

Check out the description for System Analyst at this link: 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

Is schedule 3 is the latest SOL or we have further versions? 

If you are applying for 175 GSM Visa then Schedule 3 is for you.

Came across priority processing 1,2 3 in this forum....Plz elaborate on this!

There are various types of visas available. Employer sponsored ones are priority 1 and get quickest processing. State sponsored ones are priority 2 and get second highest processing. Then there is a certain class of permanent residence visas that are priority 3 and get third highest priority. Finally there is the fourth level of priority for permanent residence. Hope this helps!!!

Awaiting for your reply![/QUOTE]


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Find my rsponse in RED:

Friends, wishing you all the best for positive results! Appreciate if ny of you can help me with my below questions:

I'm planing to file ACS skills assessment for Systems Analyst and I got Indian Bachelor's science degree (Maths, Physics,Computers). Is this degree considered by ICT?
It should be well accepted I wud say. Is computers studied for all the 3 Years--Can you please paste all the subjects with practicals you studied in Scienece , then I wud be able to give a fair idea!
In total I've 8yrs of exp in IT and currently working in Singapore, I'm enjoying on providing consulting for Microsoft Texhnologies, Please provide your inputs if System Analyst is the right assessment code for me. Do have vendor exerts like MCSE, MCTS, ITILv3....etc.
YES, Systems Analyst wud be best there if you are in touch with the users direcly and have worked on multiple technologies/systems. Do mention your responsibilities little matched and according to "responsibilities given in ANZSCO code".
Also If you have Vendor certificates, that is a great help to get your education also evaluated as ICT!!---Just Enter them online in Education section---
Is schedule 3 is the latest SOL or we have further versions? 
Came across priority processing 1,2 3 in this forum....Plz elaborate on this!

Awaiting for your reply!

Rest of the Questions have been answered I feel----Good luck for your application--
-Baljinsi


----------



## taker312 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm also in the process of applying on the basis on Systems Analyst, I have 4 years BS Computer Science degree and over 11 years of ICT and Telecom experience. I'm involved in all kinds of projects management and deployment for the customers.

I would like to ask baljinsi, congrats on getting positive assessment, to how to prepare my application and what strong points should be mentioned to get it approved. Would be great if you could give us a tips. Also should the reference letter from employer be from HR or from senior manager. Plus I have been working in current company for almost 9 years and progressed through different designations, so should I mention all my designations in my reference letter and mention the responsibilities as per designation or just describe my work as a whole which I did and currently doing. Like what should be the way and I think it shouldn't be like chronological resume style. would appreciate your advice.
Regards


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

taker312 said:


> Hi guys, I'm also in the process of applying on the basis on Systems Analyst, I have 4 years BS Computer Science degree and over 11 years of ICT and Telecom experience. I'm involved in all kinds of projects management and deployment for the customers.
> 
> I would like to ask baljinsi, congrats on getting positive assessment, to how to prepare my application and what strong points should be mentioned to get it approved. Would be great if you could give us a tips. Also should the reference letter from employer be from HR or from senior manager. Plus I have been working in current company for almost 9 years and progressed through different designations, so should I mention all my designations in my reference letter and mention the responsibilities as per designation or just describe my work as a whole which I did and currently doing. Like what should be the way and I think it shouldn't be like chronological resume style. would appreciate your advice.
> Regards


Hi taker312,
Thanks a lot.
Below points to be considered carefully:
1) Preferably reference letter should be on a letter head. it doesn't matter who signs it, your manager OR your colleague at higher position Or HR who would definitely get it first approved by your manager. Important is Email address, physical address and/or phone number of the person should be mentioned. If you are unable to get on letter head, anything should be mentined on 50 rupees stamp paper as a declaration.

2) Coming to content of the reference letter, It's really tricky. one reference letter is sufficient from 1 company. In the beginning you can start mentioning your current designation and then according to your responsibilities you may or may not include a sentence to mention your designation during description of your role in few sentences. But it is not really mandatory to mention all designations. I just mentioned my designation according to the reliving letter of the organization.Important is your reference letter should be containing at least 15-20 duties or more of yours which are mentioned AS the enhancements/fillers to most of the duties mentioned in ANZSCO code of systems analyst (Being a customer facing role you must have been expert in customizing )...anything additional to those duties will be excellent. If you have not performed 1-2 duties mentioned in ANZSCO code, if you do not include them it is fine.
Now tricky is enhancements/fillers to these responsibilities. These fillers will be your technologies, systems, applications, languages you have worked upon. Do mention all of them. Do mention the clients' system or users size you supported in begining or so. You can specify client's names also if you feel ok with it but not necessarily.

When you have couple of reference letters, they might have same kind of stuff because you have to customize them according to responsibilities under systems analyst. dO NOT WORRY it would be English who has to show its charm now. Articulate and use your vocabulary to re-present similar tasks/responsibilitiies in different references.
Do let me know of you need any format, I can try to find mine.

Do send all your appreciations/awards/certifications earned during projects.They should be more as technical--not really much related to soft skills---

Good luck for your processing---

Let me know if you need any further information.
-Baljinsi


----------



## Aus_Visitor (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi

I found this link useful for IELTS prep. 

IELTS-Blog - IELTS exam preparation for free

Thanks!





baljinsi said:


> Thanks a lot Aus_Visitor. Next fight of gaining IELTS7777 beigins now--Let us see where it brings me to---
> 
> Good luck for your assessment--
> 
> -Baljinsi


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Aus_Visitor said:


> Hi
> 
> I found this link useful for IELTS prep.
> 
> ...


Hi Aus_Visitor,

Thanks for your post. Fortunately I had gone through this one.
I have gone through few practice tests, not completely sure how wud I perform there. I have booked coming 5th March for the test. Let us see...

-Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## Aus_Visitor (Mar 29, 2009)

March 5th? that's not too far! all the very best.

Hows your preparation has been? 





baljinsi said:


> Hi Aus_Visitor,
> 
> Thanks for your post. Fortunately I had gone through this one.
> I have gone through few practice tests, not completely sure how wud I perform there. I have booked coming 5th March for the test. Let us see...
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Aus_Visitor,
> 
> Thanks for your post. Fortunately I had gone through this one.
> I have gone through few practice tests, not completely sure how wud I perform there. I have booked coming 5th March for the test. Let us see...
> ...


Just one word of advice for the listening part. KEEP YOUR FOCUS ON THE WORDS. Practice reading quickly and retaining points in your head so you will know which answers to look out for. If you can remember the questions vaguely, you can tell from the flow of the speaker's words when an answer to a question would be forthcoming and you would be on guard. I lost focus during a lengty para giving lots of filler information and it cost me 0.5 marks


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Aus_Visitor said:


> March 5th? that's not too far! all the very best.
> 
> Hows your preparation has been?


Thanks a lot.
There is not much scope for me to prepare for English who is 26 Years old  ..
Well, I have gone through the guidelines+ Practices tests. Same is going on. Let us see----It is more about your gained vocabulary over the years ....Hoping for the best to come....

Regards,
-Baljinsi


----------



## Aus_Visitor (Mar 29, 2009)

Haha..There is nothing to do with age i guess 

Though we use english in day to day life and work, i hear one needs at least one month preparation like understanding the test pattern, taking practice tests etc. 

I am sure after getting positive assessment from ACS, you'd be in right frame of mind to clear IELTS too with good score. 

Good luck again. 





baljinsi said:


> Thanks a lot.
> There is not much scope for me to prepare for English who is 26 Years old  ..
> Well, I have gone through the guidelines+ Practices tests. Same is going on. Let us see----It is more about your gained vocabulary over the years ....Hoping for the best to come....
> 
> ...


----------



## aus2011drm (Feb 23, 2011)

*employer sponsored visa*

hi,

i would like to get oz visa as soon as possible...... would like to know the procedure to get a employer sponser visa.... which subclass is the best for the systems analyst..... how should it be apllied....... should i seek a employers sponsor or it just happens automatically during immigration process..... :confused2: i am an indian staying at singapore on employment pass and trying for this visa from singapore. there in singapore from the last 6 months.


----------



## Aus_Visitor (Mar 29, 2009)

Long term Business stay subclass 457 is the visa if you can get employer sponsorship. It's good option for you if your employer is willing to sponsor you. I think the visa is valid for 4 years.

here is the link

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/skilled-workers/sbs/how-the-visa-works.htm

thanks






aus2011drm said:


> hi,
> 
> i would like to get oz visa as soon as possible...... would like to know the procedure to get a employer sponser visa.... which subclass is the best for the systems analyst..... how should it be apllied....... should i seek a employers sponsor or it just happens automatically during immigration process..... :confused2: i am an indian staying at singapore on employment pass and trying for this visa from singapore. there in singapore from the last 6 months.


----------



## robb (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello everyone

I read your posts and valuable comments which I found was very helpful for my circumstances. I am also planning to apply for Skilled Migration at Australia as a Systems Analyst (Occupation code: 261112).

I am an ICT professional currently, working in a real-estate company as the Systems Analyst (ICT Department). I am 30 years old now. I am a bachelor degree holder, BSC majoring in Computer Information Systems (CIS). I'll have a total 3 years of work experience on this July, 2011. I want to apply for state nomination/regional sponsorship but I am not sure will there be a possibility for me to get one?

I am very confused regarding my scenario, where should I start first? ACS Assessment for my skills or State Nomination? How to start the process?

I also have found from some other posts that, ACS require 4 years of experience in ICT for assessment. Will that be same for me or I can apply with my 3 years work experience?

Please help me with your suggestions

Thanks in advance

Rob


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

robb said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I read your posts and valuable comments which I found was very helpful for my circumstances. I am also planning to apply for Skilled Migration at Australia as a Systems Analyst (Occupation code: 261112).
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,
First step is to take ACS assessment. Most of the states need a copy of positive skills assessment before you apply for sponsorship. Well, I know only state VIC doesn't demand for skills assessment intially but as of now VICtoria is not accepting applications from ICT applicants. This year Cap is already filled.
Now regarding ACS exp requirements, there is also a clause of 2+ years of IT exp if your studies during your bachelor degree is very similar to your current job responsibilities. I am sending you another link where I had answered quite a lot queries and also have put there PDFs attachments having relevant details.

Read all 3 pahes patiently  -

ACS Assesment - - Page 2

If you need further evaluation, I can try to assist if you can paste all your subjects studies (including practicals) and your job responsibilities/technologies you have worked upon during last 3 years.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## robb (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi baljinsi

Thanks a lot for a prompt reply and thanks for the link too, right now I am going through the link. I'll get back to you soon. Thank you very much again 

Robb


----------



## loz (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I also need to get a ACS Skills Assessment done, but I am not sure how to proceed. My role name is 'Technical and Application Support System Administrator'. I guess I want to know which code to apply under, for the skills assessment. Is a *Systems Administrator *the same thing as a *Systems Analyst*? Does anybody know what the skills assessment comprises of, exactly? Is it difficult? Are all the ACS skills assessments the same or are they different depending on your occupation? I am English and have no problem with the language side of things. I'd really appreciate any help offered. 

Thank you all, God bless.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

loz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I also need to get a ACS Skills Assessment done, but I am not sure how to proceed. My role name is 'Technical and Application Support System Administrator'. I guess I want to know which code to apply under, for the skills assessment. Is a *Systems Administrator *the same thing as a *Systems Analyst*? Does anybody know what the skills assessment comprises of, exactly? Is it difficult? Are all the ACS skills assessments the same or are they different depending on your occupation? I am English and have no problem with the language side of things. I'd really appreciate any help offered.
> 
> Thank you all, God bless.


Hi Loz,

Your designation/position in current company doesn't matter at all. What matters is your job responsibilities and activities you have been doing since you started.
There are 2 different ANZSCO codes for SYSTEMS ANALYST as well as SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR. It is not your position/ title who will decide the correct ANZSCO code but wherever your current responsibilities are more matched, you need to apply under.Here are the links for both which depicts the expectations in their job:
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

i HAVE A complete PDF book which includes details about all ANZSCO codes(it's huge so cannot attach), YOU can just try to search from google and you will get it. 

Here is small version of PDF for few IT professionals:
ICT Professionals ANZSCO

You can also go thru the previous post of mine where I have pasted a link of other website where I have tried to give a good amount of information on ACS procedures.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## robb (Mar 14, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Rob,
> First step is to take ACS assessment. Most of the states need a copy of positive skills assessment before you apply for sponsorship. Well, I know only state VIC doesn't demand for skills assessment intially but as of now VICtoria is not accepting applications from ICT applicants. This year Cap is already filled.
> Now regarding ACS exp requirements, there is also a clause of 2+ years of IT exp if your studies during your bachelor degree is very similar to your current job responsibilities. I am sending you another link where I had answered quite a lot queries and also have put there PDFs attachments having relevant details.
> 
> ...


Hi baljinsi,

I went through the posts in your given link and I am hopeful that my 3 years work experience would worth assessment by ACS. Thanks for giving a hope.


My University course was of total 129 Credits, where my major (in computer information systems) includes 66 Credits. The Courses of my major are as follows:

1. Principles of Accounting
2. Management Accounting
3. Principles of Microeconomics
4. Principles of Macroeconomics
5. Principles of Management
6. Calculus-1
7. Introduction to Management Science
8. Introduction to Information System
9. IT in Business
10. Cognitive Approaches to Information
11. Information System Development Project
12. Data Structure
13. Algorithm
14. Object Oriented Programing
15. Database Management
16. MIS and System Analysis
17. Data Communication and Networking
18. Management Information System
19. Accounting Information System
20. Web Application and Internet


My work experiences are as follows:

Current Job (From March 2009 to onwards)
Designation: System Analyst, Assistant Manager (IT)
Work Criteria: 
IT systems management and administering Network, Mail Servers, Website and Web Servers, ERP Systems.
System Analysis and Development.
Database Development and Administration
Programming and software development
Assemble and supervise all existing IT related works being carried out by IT Workforce.
Purchase, develop, implement and operate all IT and Telecommunication equiments of the Company

*Previous Job (From July 2008 to March 2009)*
Designation: Chief IT Officer
Work Criteria: 
Coordination and supervision of the IT department as a whole as a team leader.
Mapping processes and functions to the application and technology.
Designing the IT Architecture of management, web system, database system, network system, server system.
System analysis, research and technical write-ups
Programming with PHP/MySQL, C++, any other Object Oriented Programming, Lead the programmers to develop the web portal of the company


*My reference letters do not include my work responsibilities, but I can ask them to provide me with detailed job responsibilities if needed. So please also assist me what key words should I ask them to mention in the reference letters which would support my application in ACS Assessment and Immigration Purpose.
*

Thanks for your help

Rob


----------



## loz (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello Baljinsi,

Thank you for your reply. I've had a look at the two ANZCO links you provided and I believe I fit squarely into the first one, 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006. I work in a IT Security position so I think this is the one I should most probably go for. 

The link included these descriptions:

262111 DATABASE ADMINISTRATOR 
262112 ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST 
262113 SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR 

Well, my role predominantly encompasses these three things. I will now write to the ACS and describe my job roles & responsibilities, so that they may confirm that I am eligible for their Skills Assessment.

Does anybody know what the Skills Assessment entails? Thank you again.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

robb said:


> Hi baljinsi,
> 
> I went through the posts in your given link and I am hopeful that my 3 years work experience would worth assessment by ACS. Thanks for giving a hope.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,

"SYSTEMS ANALYST would suit you the best. So you have to get your reference letters accordingly. All the Key words are mentioned in ANZSCO code, you have just to decorate and enhance your sentences by adding your technical languages, systems,applications you have worked upon. You can give the size of client, Users-set etc. It's just the effective use of English.
Something like this:
I declare that below are my duties and responsibilities since my joining on 19th April 2010 at my current employer.
	Gathering ................(write what users expect) Requirements and deliverables along with functional analysis by arranging conferences/meetings with Business Process Owners .
	Planning and providing time-estimations/deadlines for project developments and implementations.
	Designing and developing technically xxxxxx reports/Applications for various businesses in XXXXX to help the Business for better decision making. Data gathering and storage at systemsXXXXXX with desired manipulations from all Business Units. Systems used are XXXXXX, YYYYYY etc
	Developments of reports in tools like XXXXXXXXX.
	Extensively involved in creating test scripts for integration testing between various systems . It involved lot of functional and technical analysis and also continuous sessions with Business users.
	
	In-depth Involvement in moving reports/applications into live system estimating and mitigating technical risks and providing quick resolutions to post go-live and production issues.

I have removed lot of technical details. You might need to enhance everything according to your system. You might need to include 4-5 more responsibilities or so to add more numbers.

-Thanks,
-Baljindra


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

HI Baljindra,

I am new guy to this forum. Very glad to meet you and congratulations on getting the positive report on ACS skills assessment.

I am also planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment under Software Engineer category. I would like you to clarify my doubts.

Do I need to submit my IT Returns & bank statement? are they mandatory?
Do I need to sumbit the educational certificates right from the 10th standard to PG or is it ok if I submit my PG(*M*aster of *C*omputer *A*pplicatons) related certificates (OD&marksheets) only?

i have reference letters from my colleagues (employees of current & Prev. companies)
and also, I have prepared the self statutory declaration for current company( as i did not get the ref letter from HR / Manager)

I have around 6yrs of exp. in IT field and my current position/role is Sr.Software engineer.


Thanks in advance

Regards
kumar


----------



## au2011dream (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi baljindra! 

Congratulations on your positive assessment! In your statutory declaration, was it signed by a senior colleague? Also is it possible for you to give a sample of your statutory declaration? 

Thanks a lot for your help. Best of luck to you! 

Just starting in this journey... 

Regards, 
au2011dream


----------



## robb (Mar 14, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> "SYSTEMS ANALYST would suit you the best. So you have to get your reference letters accordingly. All the Key words are mentioned in ANZSCO code, you have just to decorate and enhance your sentences by adding your technical languages, systems,applications you have worked upon. You can give the size of client, Users-set etc. It's just the effective use of English.
> Something like this:
> ...



Hi Baljindra,

So nice of you that you explained it very clearly. Thank you again.

I've started preparing myself for the ACS assessment and therefore, gathering papers. I'll get back to you again whenever I need to clarify something again 

You got your ACS Assessment done right? How long did it take? Whats your next move?

Thanks a lot

Rob


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Kumar,
Please find the answers in RED:

HI Baljindra,

I am new guy to this forum. Very glad to meet you and congratulations on getting the positive report on ACS skills assessment.

I am also planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment under Software Engineer category. I would like you to clarify my doubts.

Do I need to submit my IT Returns & bank statement? are they mandatory?
Not at all mandatory. Your payslips,offer and/or appointment letter, service certificate, Photo ID badge should be sufficient. I just did this.
Do I need to sumbit the educational certificates right from the 10th standard to PG or is it ok if I submit my PG(*M*aster of *C*omputer *A*pplicatons) related certificates (OD&marksheets) only?

Try to include all the Education certifcates where you have studied computers like 12th standard if you have c/C++ as a subject there otherwise do not include 10th/12th. Your BCA/BSc if you have Computers or any Science subjects except Biology. Then your MCA offcourse.
i have reference letters from my colleagues (employees of current & Prev. companies)
and also, I have prepared the self statutory declaration for current company( as i did not get the ref letter from HR / Manager)
Great , you are done. If feasible,Ask your colleague to include a line that you were reporting to him/her (If it was so) or to include that He was Sr than you in Organization or ask him to include his designation if designation could represent the same. Well , your colleague should also mention about your designation there and dates. Then He can provide details on responsibilities.
I have around 6yrs of exp. in IT field and my current position/role is Sr.Software engineer.


Thanks in advance

Regards
kumar


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

au2011dream said:


> Hi baljindra!
> 
> Congratulations on your positive assessment! In your statutory declaration, was it signed by a senior colleague? Also is it possible for you to give a sample of your statutory declaration?
> 
> ...


Thanks Dear,
If it is a self-statutory declaration then it should only be signed by you. If it is written by a senior colleague for you as a reference , it should be signed by him ONLY mentioning all his contact details.
Let me paste something I wrote as a self declaration:
DECLARATION 
I, XXXXXXX, confirm that I am currently employed with XXXXXX beginning from XXXXXXXX Till Date as a full time employee. My position at XXXXXX is “………”.
The reason for submitting this self-declaration is to provide details about my employment experience at XXXXXX to Australian Computer Society for Assessment purpose. Also, I am reluctant to approach my current employer to request for providing details about my work responsibilities as it would require my supervisor’s involvement, which may impact my appraisal/promotions within the organization. ALSO MENTION HERE THAT YOU CANNOT GET A COLLEAGUE'S REFERENCE GIVING SOME REASON.
I declare that below are my duties and responsibilities since my joining on XXXXXXXX at my current employer.
-------
-----
-----
DO MENTION THE DATE IN SIGNATURES.

Getting it from colleague ON stamp paper or on letter head (if on letter head word declaration is not required at top):

DECLARATION 
My name is "Your colleague's name" and I have been working with XXXXXX for last …years as a ……. Reason for this letter is to provide a summary on XXXXX’s duties and responsibilites during his Tenure at XXXXXXX. He wants to submit this letter to Australian Computer Society for assessment purpose.
I can confirm that Mr. XXXXXXXX was my colleague during his whole stay in the company. I used to assign him work for ………… He used to accomplish XXXXXXXXX with very least supervision. Personally I would like to state that XXXXX (YOUR NAME) is a very XXXXXX (personal qualities of yours). He has got a very sound XXXXXX knowledge.
His responsibilities included:
-----
-----
Signed by your colleague WITH DATE.

In my case my colleague's designation was well representative of his higher position than me and he used to assign me work what he mentioned so I did not submit anything to prove that he was higher in hierarchy.

Thanks,
Baljinsi


----------



## ind2aus (Mar 14, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Kumar,
> Please find the answers in RED:
> 
> HI Baljindra,
> ...



Hi Baljindra,

Thank you very much for your quick response.

Regards- kumar


----------



## lakhvir (Mar 18, 2011)

*Awaiting ACS reponse*

Hi everyone,
i have applied for acs as software developer with 2.5 years experience in an institute and waiting from last three months about the finalization of my case....can anybody guide me regarding this ...it's still showing in process


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

lakhvir said:


> Hi everyone,
> i have applied for acs as software developer with 2.5 years experience in an institute and waiting from last three months about the finalization of my case....can anybody guide me regarding this ...it's still showing in process


It should be very close. Also check your SPAM folder of the given email in the application and see if they have asked for any documents. Had your application been included with all relevant and necessary documents? Who is the case officer?

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## loz (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Can anybody who has done it before, please tell me what the ACS skills assessment is like? Is it done in an exam room? Is done on paper? Is it software-based? What was it like and how long does it take? What sort of questions arte in the test?

Sorry for all the questions but I really want to be as best prepared for it as possible.

Thank you so much,

Loz


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

loz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anybody who has done it before, please tell me what the ACS skills assessment is like? Is it done in an exam room? Is done on paper? Is it software-based? What was it like and how long does it take? What sort of questions arte in the test?
> 
> ...


Ahh.....You seem to very new to immigration process in Australia. Please go through the website ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community for all your basics to be cleared.

ACS skills assessment is not an EXAm. It is an evaluation by a technical Team of your experience/education to approve your technical fitness for immigration to AUstralia. You have to provide documented proofs to recommend your education and exp to be good enuf so that ACS could recommend to DIAC (Immigration department of Aus) to get you in there.

-Baljinsi


----------



## lakhvir (Mar 18, 2011)

*Hi baljinsi*



baljinsi said:


> It should be very close. Also check your SPAM folder of the given email in the application and see if they have asked for any documents. Had your application been included with all relevant and necessary documents? Who is the case officer?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Baljinsi



Hi,
thanks for reply and ur positive words....actually i have applied through consultant and they just gave me way to check ,they make my id by their self .. ad saying still their is no mail by ACS just waiting... .anyways my case officer is Calista Rusly.

Thanks
Lakhvir


----------



## robb (Mar 14, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> "SYSTEMS ANALYST would suit you the best. So you have to get your reference letters accordingly. All the Key words are mentioned in ANZSCO code, you have just to decorate and enhance your sentences by adding your technical languages, systems,applications you have worked upon. You can give the size of client, Users-set etc. It's just the effective use of English.
> Something like this:
> ...


Hi baljinsi

Sorry for my ignorance, but as I discussed earlier in this post, I am going to have 3 years work experience on this July, 2011. In order to claim points from my work experience, I must apply after July, 2011. 

Now, my query is, should I apply for ACS assessment now or wait till July 2011 to gain 3 years experience and apply for assessment?

I need state nomination for obtaining passing points for Australian new point systems. So I assume my possibility for a positive outcome is very hard too. As a layman, I would like also like to know how long the whole process would take (i.e ACS assessment + State Nomination + Immigration Decision) please give me an idea in this regard.


Thank you

Rob


----------



## lakhvir (Mar 18, 2011)

*Hi*

and also i gave all required documents in starting including my IELTS certificate too.. so i don't think now any document pending delays are....... The received date was on 10 Dec 2010 ..... i am really worried why then its taking so much time.....


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

lakhvir said:


> and also i gave all required documents in starting including my IELTS certificate too.. so i don't think now any document pending delays are....... The received date was on 10 Dec 2010 ..... i am really worried why then its taking so much time.....


Hi Lakhvir,

If you are in India, I have seen ppl there being converted to Immigration consultants who were booking railway/plane tickets--I hope it's not the case with you....
Points to guide you:

1) No IELTS is required to ACS? They just need 2 important things: 1) Proof of your qualifications 2) proof of your experience....I remeber when I consulted to a consultant in India for ACS assessment , they asked me to get Project reports (which were not required at all)..also they told me I am an Electronics and communication Engineer so I need 6 years of exp--Everything was false, E&C is an ICT qualification...also just employer references are required--I did everything myself and got postive assessment---

2) Would you provide me whole list od documents which you/your consultants sent to ACS?

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

robb said:


> Hi baljinsi
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance, but as I discussed earlier in this post, I am going to have 3 years work experience on this July, 2011. In order to claim points from my work experience, I must apply after July, 2011.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,

It's an internal risk which your brain creates --Not really the real External risk...

ACS just needs 2 + Years of exp if your qualifications and exp are similar. Well , even if you apply for ACS assessment in July2011, it will be exactly same from ACS assessment perspective. So go ahead if you feel that You are Same kind of IT consultant what you studied during your qualification.
In other case, when qualification and exp both are ICT but they are not similar in nature, then you need 4+ years of exp , here the change comes in.

Sponsorship will definitely take 3-4 months but check with states's rules on their website if they allow you to apply without IELTS/ACS assessment.

DIAC visa application has different timelines--if you apply without state sponsorship, it will take 1+ Year just visa application and finalisation.
With sponsorship, i think 7-10 months...

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## lakhvir (Mar 18, 2011)

*Hi Baljinsi*

Hi,
thanks for ur response......... yes i am from India,but not getting what is ppl..just want to say that my consultant is registered and think doesn't deal with any booking's........... hope so too........anyways i gave them doc's of 
my experience letter from my org. + all qualification doc's + IELTS 
( and yes i know IELTS is not requirement but i gave to my consultant).
actually its more than 14 weeks and still same status...... hey can i ask please from where u r and in what time period u got +ve response from ACS and on what phase u r now on the way?........... sorry for asking too many question if u mind any
Thanks & Regards


----------



## lakhvir (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi,
today my application status is changed to 'with assessor' what this mean and what the next step will be. I s their chances they may call to enquiry


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

lakhvir said:


> Hi,
> today my application status is changed to 'with assessor' what this mean and what the next step will be. I s their chances they may call to enquiry


It means that result is done (As assessor just takes few hours to decide) and you will receive letter within 10-15 days. Also see the message written at left. And no enquiry at ACS level. Enquries is something which might be done at DIAC level only....

-Thanks,
-Baljindra


----------



## lakhvir (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi baljinsi,
Thanks for ur response.Yes i am waiting for the result and little bit worried too.But hoping for the best.Do the result come on email-id that my consultant provided to them as 10-15 days are more to wait for result .


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

lakhvir said:


> Hi baljinsi,
> Thanks for ur response.Yes i am waiting for the result and little bit worried too.But hoping for the best.Do the result come on email-id that my consultant provided to them as 10-15 days are more to wait for result .


Everybody becomes impatient after this stage  
Result is never sent via Email. It is always sent throuhg a registered letter on the address which was given by you during filling the application form.
Very good Luck Lakhvir,
-Baljinsi


----------



## lakhvir (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi baljinsi,
Thank you so much.and thanks for ur response ................


----------



## lakhvir (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi,
you know what time period is for state sponsership


----------



## lakhvir (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi baljinsi,
Actually from 25/03/2011 my ACS status is showing 'with accessor', but still there is nothing mentioned about post no etc.Is this mean they haven't send letter till now or what else...


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

*Awaiting Documents - Change in Nomination*

Hi All

I had applied for ACS skills assessment on 7th of Feb and my documents reached ACS on the 11th for the occupation ANZSCO code 261111.

I had prepared all the documents myself.

On 23rd March i get a reply from the person handling my file Rhiannon Burkett mentioning 
"Please be advised that your file has been returned by the assessor advising that your nominated ANZSCO code 261111 is not closely related to your nominated occupation.

The assessor has advised that you would be more suited if you were to nominate under ANZSCO 261311.

Please let me know how you would like to proceed"


I replied:
"Hi Rhiannon,

If the assessor has advised ANZSCO 261311, I would like to proceed with an assessment for this nomination.

Please proceed with an assessment for the occupation 261311 ANALYST PROGRAMMER.

Please do let me know, if some input is required from my side."


After this there has been no reply from Rhiannon, I again wrote an email asking if they require something from me and still no reply.

The status of the application is Awaiting Documents, what shall I do?

Has anyone faced this situation? Let me know

Thanks in advance


----------



## lakhvir (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi,
Can anyone say what's its IELTS requirement for state sponsership and is there developer progarmmers in any regional skilled demand list .......actually my ielts score is(6,6,7,8.5) .Is it eligible for any state as developer programmer.


----------



## au2011dream (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Baljinsi,

How is the application going? 

In the self-statutory declaration you submitted to ACS, what evidences did you provide? Thanks!

Regards,
au2011dream


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

au2011dream said:


> Hi Baljinsi,
> 
> How is the application going?
> 
> ...


Hi au2011dream,

No much movement. I appeared for IELTS last month and cud score 7.5 7.5 6 6.5. Now I am thinking to re-take the test, but being in the job doing all this seems to be tiring. Preparation-Test-Waiting for results etc--and still you do not know what will happen?
I had also applied for VIC sponsorship in December 2010 so I am expecting that result to be out. Let us see...

Alongwith the self-statutory declaration I submitted to ACS:

1) Payslips
2) Company Service Certificate
3) Company offer and appointment letter.
4) Company ID+Business card
You may also include:
5) Tax returns
6) Awards achieved from company/client for good work etc.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## au2011dream (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks a lot Baljinsi! Appreciate all your help!

Regards,
au2011dream


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have a questions regarding the employer reference document. Is it ok to just include the Job description given by the company upon contract sign (ex._Conducts of initial investigation, data gathering, and analysis of systems to be developed for the different unit of the bank)_ or should I create my own and make it more specific?

With regards to the attachment of payslip, do I need to include everything or just the last 3 pay slip? thanks everyone


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

vinx1127 said:


> Hi everyone, I have a questions regarding the employer reference document. Is it ok to just include the Job description given by the company upon contract sign (ex._Conducts of initial investigation, data gathering, and analysis of systems to be developed for the different unit of the bank)_ or should I create my own and make it more specific?
> 
> With regards to the attachment of payslip, do I need to include everything or just the last 3 pay slip? thanks everyone


Hi Vinx1127,

I will suggest to include at least 6-7 job responsibilities having included your technical tools/softwares. In your case, a good clarification on your duties is made by employer--So you may attach a legal statuatory declaration to elaborate it further. I am suggesting so because we should send them a Decision Ready application whosoever is assessing it. 

Regrading payslips, it's good to send all---If they are too many from one employer--I will suggest to send 3-4 from initial months and 3 recent ones. If you do not have the old ones, it is fine if you send recent 3 payslips.

Thank you,
-Baljinsi


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reponse Baljinsi. I made a template which I'll be requesting to my previous employers. Can I email you this since I'm not allowed to do PMs or attached any links here? Thank you so much


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

vinx1127 said:


> Thanks for the quick reponse Baljinsi. I made a template which I'll be requesting to my previous employers. Can I email you this since I'm not allowed to do PMs or attached any links here? Thank you so much


--Yes--go ahead and send me in my mailbox--I can do a review for you 

-Baljinsi


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> --Yes--go ahead and send me in my mailbox--I can do a review for you
> 
> -Baljinsi


Thanks a lot men! you're heaven sent :clap2:

What your email by the way? is it  Baljinsi at yahoo or Baljinsi at gmail? Thanks men. I couldn't even post a proper email address here due to some restrictions


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

Guys have you seen the new pointing system for skilled migration visa starting July 1?



> . Points will no
> longer be awarded on the basis of an applicant’s occupation, but all applicants must still
> nominate an occupation on the applicable Skilled Occupation List.


Kindly google *"new points test for general skilled migration"*, and check the first link. can't post any links here.

Does it mean, it's now useless to take the ACS assessement? oh no i'm screwed


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

vinx1127 said:


> Guys have you seen the new pointing system for skilled migration visa starting July 1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After July 1st, occupations won't have points, but you'll still have to be assessed. Your occupation has to be on the sol if you are going the skilled route, and your years of the work experience you have from that specific skill will count as well.


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

stormgal said:


> After July 1st, occupations won't have points, but you'll still have to be assessed. Your occupation has to be on the sol if you are going the skilled route, and your years of the work experience you have from that specific skill will count as well.


Unfortunately I'll be getting just 5points based on my experience if reach the new points system. It's crunch time 

If i can't make it before July 1, I can't even reach the passing mark of 100


----------



## ricks1088 (Mar 10, 2011)

In new points system, passing mark will be 65 and not 100..


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

ricks1088 said:


> In new points system, passing mark will be 65 and not 100..


Thanks men, I didnt' see that :clap2:


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

vinx1127 said:


> Thanks men, I didnt' see that :clap2:


Hello Vinx1127,

Skill Assessment is mandatory at any point of time to get your Skill justified for Immigration. The tricky part is , if you get positively assessed for 5 Years by ACS, you will be given certain marks, for 8 years assessment , points will be more. Then there are points for your Qualification which will also be assessed during your skill assessment only. There are points for Age/English and many other factors. But Undoubtedly it is very tough after July.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hello Vinx1127,
> 
> Skill Assessment is mandatory at any point of time to get your Skill justified for Immigration. The tricky part is , if you get positively assessed for 5 Years by ACS, you will be given certain marks, for 8 years assessment , points will be more. Then there are points for your Qualification which will also be assessed during your skill assessment only. There are points for Age/English and many other factors. But Undoubtedly it is very tough after July.
> 
> ...


i'm about worried with the changes. I was planning to get a skilled-family sponsorship however if the changes take effect, there will be no longer a family sponsorship


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

Baljinsi, thanks for reviewing my template brother. wish me luck on this. how's your application going?


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

vinx1127 said:


> Baljinsi, thanks for reviewing my template brother. wish me luck on this. how's your application going?


Thanks Bro for your concern, Good luck for your further steps...

Here is my status:

1) ACS assessment is done by Jan2011.
2) IELTS done in Feb.(7.5,7.5,6,6.5)
3) Got VIC sponsorship (April14,2011)
4) Waiting for my child's passport,
5) waiting for lodging 176 application as soon as passport comes.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Thanks Bro for your concern, Good luck for your further steps...
> 
> Here is my status:
> 
> ...


Nice brother :clap2: , you're just few steps away for aussie dream. How long was your assignment. does it take the whole 3 months?

baljinsi, i have another question regarding employer reference, is it ok for the signatory to be signed by my previous supervisor instead of the HR manager. since they're more aware of my duties? thanks


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

vinx1127 said:


> Nice brother :clap2: , you're just few steps away for aussie dream. How long was your assignment. does it take the whole 3 months?
> 
> baljinsi, i have another question regarding employer reference, is it ok for the signatory to be signed by my previous supervisor instead of the HR manager. since they're more aware of my duties? thanks


Yeah--For me it took exactly 3 months, the day I received the letter.

It is much better to get it signed and authenticated by your supervisor, that's more justified than HR. Even HR will only issue any such technical stuff written if it is verified by supervisor. So in your case it is good if your supervisor is agreed directly to give it.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## vinx1127 (Apr 24, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Yeah--For me it took exactly 3 months, the day I received the letter.
> 
> It is much better to get it signed and authenticated by your supervisor, that's more justified than HR. Even HR will only issue any such technical stuff written if it is verified by supervisor. So in your case it is good if your supervisor is agreed directly to give it.
> 
> ...


I see, did they request for an additional infos or documents during those period?

I'm wondering if there's any way that i could expedite the process in terms of papers being submitted.


----------



## rmaddhali (Apr 27, 2011)

*BCA SYLLABUS for ACS ASSESSMENT*

HI Baljindra

I was informed that i am eligible for state sponsored Visa for Australia

No that i have started preparing the documents i have been asked for complete syllabus details of subjects covered in my course,

As its around 6 year backup i completed my BCA . Syllabus has changed and not able to find the subjects to bit changed.

Is providing syllabus of my BCA subjects for ACS assessment mandatory ?

I have 6.5 Years of IT experience and working as senior system administrator .

Please guide me as i confused and not able to go further i have tried my level best to get the details from university but was not successful.

Regards
Rajesh














baljinsi said:


> Hi Kumar,
> Please find the answers in RED:
> 
> HI Baljindra,
> ...


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

rmaddhali said:


> HI Baljinsi
> 
> I was informed that i am eligible for state sponsored Visa for Australia
> 
> ...


You never need to produce syllabus to ACS. You just need to produce all the marksheets which should have all subjects' names. Did ACS ask for syllabus to you or someone els told you to provide it? If ACS has not demanded, please do not waste your time and send rest of your papers.
I am BE in electronics and communication. They did not ask for any syllabus. If we compare, your case is better than me, your degree itself says that your are from computer science educational background. Do not worry, just attach your marksheets. Transcripts are also not required if your marksheets has name of the subjects.
How did you come to know that you are eligible for state sponsorship? Have you already receievd the state sponsorship ? It is difficult to get state sponsorship without ACS letter.

Anyways, I hope I have answered your Question. Good luck for your further processing....

-BALJINSI


----------



## vn512 (Apr 29, 2011)

*preparing for skill assessment*

Hi,
I read ur post, it is very informative. I am planning for the skill assessment, but have no idea about docs needed and the ways to send it to ACS.
I am an MCA and have around 6 years of it exp as software developer,
Please provide me some links for the same also i have few docs in hindi, so how to get it translated.

Thanks in advance.. 



baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by all the people here--Thanks to them.
> I also want to clear few things :
> 1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
> ...


----------



## SUNIL MAHESHI (May 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum, I applied for ACS Assessment for 'Systems Analyst', on 09-03-2011 under RPL category through an immigration agent based at Sydney, but recently ACS told me provide further some comprehensive details regarding Section 2 & 3 of RPL application for.

To put in ACS words---------You need to describe in great details each areas of knowledge against your work experience to display how and where you have gained the knowledge as per your claim."-----------Could somebody guide me further on that please?

Thanks


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

SUNIL MAHESHI said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this forum, I applied for ACS Assessment for 'Systems Analyst', on 09-03-2011 under RPL category through an immigration agent based at Sydney, but recently ACS told me provide further some comprehensive details regarding Section 2 & 3 of RPL application for.
> 
> ...


I think that you need to be careful with RPL's: If I'm not mistaken, RPL's won't be recognized by DIAC come July 1st.


----------



## SUNIL MAHESHI (May 4, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Thanks Bro for your concern, Good luck for your further steps...
> 
> Here is my status:
> 
> ...


Hi baljinsi,

I have gone through most of your posts about ACS assessment, I am really impressed for two reasons - - 
First---You always give relevant guidance & most of them are from your personal experience.
Second--Prompt reply to all those asking for giuidance.

Now please accepts my heartfelt sincere wishes for getting a postive PR soon & may you always provide your efficient & effective guidance for all those needing it so desperately, because there is so little help availabe for those applying for ACS assessment.

Please keep it up, because people like me will always look upto your kind help regularly, these threads have even inspired me to share my experince also with others---------
I am working as Sr. Systems Analyst in BSNL, applied for ACS assessment through RPL route as I have B.Sc (Physics Chemistry & Mathematics). 

I took help of an Immigration agent based at Sydney, 

Prepared my 2-Project report with the refernce letters (which took me alsmost 07-09-months) 

submitted complete ACS application on 09-03-2011

Now ACS has asked me to --resubmit some further information---


I need your precios guidance on this ( I will post the complete letter in the next post as it will become lengthy).........So please do what you are best in----------------guide me please.

Thanks in advance


----------



## SUNIL MAHESHI (May 4, 2011)

*My ACS letter -asking for further documents*

Australian Computer Society 19 April 2011 
Dear Mr Sunil Kumar Maheshi, 
I refer to your application for Skills Assessment and wish to advise that before the processing of your application can be finalised, further documentation is required:
* Section 3 of RPL needs to be more specific and detailed 
As to how and where you have learned the knowledge from. This is being one of the most important part of the assessment and therefore ought to be comprehensive in its content and clarity. 
It is very important that you explain what and how you learnt the areas of knowledge using your experience as the basis of learning. 
The one supplied is insufficient to allow the assessor to assess the breadth and depth of your knowledge as being equivalent to a tertiary qualification in IT.
Please refer to the RPL guidelines at the beginning of RPL and Core Body of Knowledge available on page 7 in RPL section (It should be after Section 4 of RPL form) for more details.
You are required to cross reference section 2 and section 3 more specifically.
You need to describe in great details each areas of knowledge against your work experience to display how and where you have gained the knowledge as per your claim.
For more details, please refer to the RPL guidelines at the beginning of RPL form and the Core Body of Knowledge available on page 7 in RPL section (It should be after Section 4 of RPL form).
You may email completed section 3 to me to expedite receipt.
* Please be advised that your file has been returned by the assessor advising that your nominated ANZSCO code 261112 is not closely related to your nominated occupation.
The assessor has advised that you would be more suited if you were to nominate ANZSCO 2631xx group. Please let me know how you would like to proceed.
If after 35 days (if you live in Australia) or 49 days (if you live overseas) from the date of this letter, the requested documentation is not received the Australian Computer Society will forward your file to an Assessor, whereupon a result will be issued on the documentation held.
As a general rule, applicants should allow at least twelve weeks between the time of making a complete and satisfactory application to the ACS and a decision being made by the responsible decision maker. Timeline may be extended by a number of factors, including the complexity of the application, incomplete applications, requests from the ACS for additional information and the time taken by the applicant to provide additional or revised information.
PLEASE NOTE THAT FURTHER REQUESTS WILL NOT BE MADE FOR ADDITIONAL DOCUMENTATION.
Regards
Rhiannon Burkett


----------



## SUNIL MAHESHI (May 4, 2011)

stormgal said:


> I think that you need to be careful with RPL's: If I'm not mistaken, RPL's won't be recognized by DIAC come July 1st.


Thanks stormgal,

Could you please let me know the base of this information...I mean RPL's won't be recognized by DIAC come July 1st-------It makes me worried now.

Thanks again


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

SUNIL MAHESHI said:


> Thanks stormgal,
> 
> Could you please let me know the base of this information...I mean RPL's won't be recognized by DIAC come July 1st-------It makes me worried now.
> 
> Thanks again


I found it on this newsletter:

http://www.iscah.com/Iscahnewsletterlatest.pdf

On page 6 it reads, 

7) *Details of the 1st July 2011 Points Test*

_
We have confirmed that a person who has no formal qualifications such as a degree or trade certificate and obtains their skills assessment through work experience or recognition of prior learning will gain NO points for their skills. That is as they do not hold a formal degree/trade certificate they cannot be awarded 10/15 points._


I have tried to search for this information on DIAC's site, but couldn't find it. But this newsletter is from a certified MARA migration agent, so chances are that it must be true.


----------



## SUNIL MAHESHI (May 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot for prompt reply-----------my case is finished then as such, because I have done Bachelor of Science with Physics, Chemistry & Mathematics. I don't hold any Engineering degree as such, but have extensive experience as Senior Systems analyst (working since 2000).
Please let me know if any avenue is still open for me & best of luck for yours.
Thanks again


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

SUNIL MAHESHI said:


> Thanks a lot for prompt reply-----------my case is finished then as such, because I have done Bachelor of Science with Physics, Chemistry & Mathematics. I don't hold any Engineering degree as such, but have extensive experience as Senior Systems analyst (working since 2000).
> Please let me know if any avenue is still open for me & best of luck for yours.
> Thanks again


I would not quit until it I exhaust all my possibilities... 

Since you have a science degree, maybe you can go in as a chemist or mathematician, maybe with State sponsorship? 

I think the new rule of thumb (for ACS and the new points system) is to look at your degree, and see what you have done at work relating to it (or build up from your degree all the way up to your experience at work to form a profile) - not the other way around.

I wish you the best!


----------



## SUNIL MAHESHI (May 4, 2011)

Thanks stormgal.............

I think I got your point................I was going through the points system coming into effect from 1-7-2011...............& what I inferred from the information given over there is------------------through RPL I cannot claim 10/15 points but I can definitely claim points for Bachelor's degree in Science.

Now Suppose ACS assesses (positve) my application through RPL, then can I get my wife sponsored (she is not the primary applicant though),as one of my brother- in- law is residing as PR in Brisbane .............Please share your thoughts on this...............

Thanks


----------



## bbulsara (Sep 19, 2009)

SUNIL MAHESHI said:


> Thanks stormgal.............
> 
> I think I got your point................I was going through the points system coming into effect from 1-7-2011...............& what I inferred from the information given over there is------------------through RPL I cannot claim 10/15 points but I can definitely claim points for Bachelor's degree in Science.
> 
> ...


Hi

As per New Rules from 1-7-2011,
There would be no Family Sponsored Application.


----------



## SUNIL MAHESHI (May 4, 2011)

Dear bbulsara,

please follow the following links - - 

www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-fact.pdf

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-testfaq.pdf

There are still 10 points for sponsorships from the family members----As per the points table---Sponsorship by family or state or territory government to regional Australia---10 points----row number---11 to be preicise.

Please comment.

Thanks


----------



## ssjs (May 12, 2011)

*Need assistance to get assessed on Systems Analyst*



baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by all the people here--Thanks to them.
> I also want to clear few things :
> 1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
> ...


Hi Baljinsi,

I am a new member to this forum. I am in the process of preparing all the documents to send it to the ACS. I have overall 6 years of IT experience. Having vendor certifications such as MCSE, MCTS & ITIL v2. My post secondary education comprises of 3 years full time Diploma in Computer Technology from Central Polytechnic College, Chennai, Department of Technical Education, Government of Tamilnadu and then Bachelor of Computer Applications (3 year Distance Education degree) from University of Madras. My current designation is Analyst I - Apps Prog but I am not a programmer. My roles and responsibilities were closely related to Systems Analyst. 3 years experience in the current company. I was promoted from Senior Software Engineer to Analyst I effective April 2010. 1 year experience in previous company with designation as Systems Engineer. Prior to that, 2 years exp with designation as Assistant Technical Coordinator. I can get reference letter from my previous employers but can give only statutory declaration for the roles with the current employer. I need your help for the below.

1) I've come across many forum and looks like System Analyst in Australia is considered a bit high profile which needs min 8 years exp? I am stuck to prepare my CV. Can you please send me your roles masking your company and other details?

2) I don't have the offer letter of the first employer but I have the relieving letter which has designation and joining date. I can get a reference letter from one of the current employee there. Will this be enough for ACS or offer or appointment letter is mandatory?

3) Any idea will I get the 15 points for my qualification under the new points system effective from July 2011? Assuming I get positive assessment from ACS

Appreciate your answers for me as you have been very helpful to many others in this forum.

Thanks very much

Regards

ssjs


----------



## sanstorage (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi Baljinsi, 

Thanks for all your replies, those were really helpful. I will be very thankful if you could solve my problem too. 


I want to asses myself with your help.

Age:- 27 yrs
Education: Bachelor of Technology ( Information Technology)
Work Exper: 4.5 yrs.
Skill : EMC SAN Storage, Netapp, Unix, Solaris, Windows.

I would like to tell you that my graduation was of 4 yrs, 2002-2006, but due to some backlogs i completed on 2009. however i got placement in my final year in 2006 and since than i have genuine exp.

Patni Computer System:- Jan 2007 - May 2009
HCL Technologies:- May 2009 - April 2011
Computer Science Corp. (CSC) :- April 2011 - till date.

I am SAN Storage Engineer. Kindly let me know if i am eligible for migration or not and which code i should use for ACS Assessment (System Analyst or System Administrator)

Thanks in advance


----------



## sanstorage (Jun 15, 2011)

*ACS Help*

Hi Baljinsi, 

Thanks for all your replies, those were really helpful. I will be very thankful if you could solve my problem too. 


I want to asses myself with your help.

Age:- 27 yrs
Education: Bachelor of Technology ( Information Technology)
Work Exper: 4.5 yrs.
Skill : EMC SAN Storage, Netapp, Unix, Solaris, Windows.

I would like to tell you that my graduation was of 4 yrs, 2002-2006, but due to some backlogs i completed on 2009. however i got placement in my final year in 2006 and since than i have genuine exp.

Patni Computer System:- Jan 2007 - May 2009
HCL Technologies:- May 2009 - April 2011
Computer Science Corp. (CSC) :- April 2011 - till date.

I am SAN Storage Engineer. Kindly let me know if i am eligible for migration or not and which code i should use for ACS Assessment (System Analyst or System Administrator)

Thanks in advance


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

sanstorage said:


> Hi Baljinsi,
> 
> Thanks for all your replies, those were really helpful. I will be very thankful if you could solve my problem too.
> 
> ...



You are very well eligible.
Do you have a list of responsibilities defined by ANZSCO codes for Systems Analyst/system administrators. You can find it on google also by tping ANZSCO(Systems analyst) or so ---and you wud be able to find your fitness...

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## sanstorage (Jun 15, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> You are very well eligible.
> Do you have a list of responsibilities defined by ANZSCO codes for Systems Analyst/system administrators. You can find it on google also by tping ANZSCO(Systems analyst) or so ---and you wud be able to find your fitness...
> 
> Thanks,
> -Baljinsi


-----------------------------------------------------------

Hi Baljinsi,

Thanks for your reply. So as per you although i completed my degree late and 
i have genuine exp in SAN Storage i can apply for migration.

Sir i am very new in this

So my first step would be make a assesment from ACS. 
kindly let me know what all docs, i need to send to them and if you could share any link or any template for the same and shall i use system analyst or admin ?

thanks in advance.


----------



## r009 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi sanstorage,

Totally depends on your job responsibilities, be careful choosing between those codes, you need to evaluate by yourself. Below are the responsibilities for each code

SYSTEMS ANALYSTS
Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience and/or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


Tasks Include:

* working with users to formulate and document business requirements
* identifying, investigating, and analysing business processes, procedures and work practices
* identifying and evaluating inefficiencies and recommending optimal business practices, and system functionality and behaviour
* using project management methodologies, principles and techniques to develop project plans and to cost, resource and manage projects
* taking responsibility for deploying functional solutions, such as creating, adopting and implementing system test plans, which ensure acceptable quality and integrity of the system
* creating user and training documentation, and conducting formal training classes
* developing functional specifications for use by system developers
* using data and process modelling techniques to create clear system specifications for the design and development of system software
* acting as a central reference and information source, providing guidance and assistance in the system project decision making process


SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR
Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience and/or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).


Tasks Include:

* designing and maintaining database architecture, data structures, tables, dictionaries and naming conventions to ensure the accuracy and completeness of all data master files
* performing the operational establishment and preventive maintenance of backups, recovery procedures, and enforcing security and integrity controls
* implementing and administering database documentation, guidelines, policies and procedures
* testing database systems and upgrades, such as debugging, tracking, reproduction, logging and resolving all identified problems, according to approved quality testing scripts, procedures and processes
* accepting responsibility for the processes, procedures and operational management associated with system security and disaster recovery planning
* liaising with security vendors, suppliers, service providers and external resources; analysing, recommending, installing and maintaining software security applications; and monitoring contractual obligations, performance delivery and service level agreements
* troubleshooting and providing service support in diagnosing, resolving and repairing server-related hardware and software malfunctions, encompassing workstations and communication infrastructure
* preparing and maintaining documentation, policies and instructions, and recording and detailing operational procedures and system logs
* ensuring that the design of computer sites allows all components to fit together and work properly, and monitoring and adjusting the performance of networks
* continually surveying the current computer site to determine future network needs and making recommendations for enhancements in the implementation of future servers and networks


Occupations:

262111 Database Administrator
262112 ICT Security Specialist
262113 Systems Administrator

262113 SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR


Alternative Title:
Systems Manager
Plans, develops, installs, troubleshoots, maintains and supports an operating system and associated server hardware, software and databases ensuring optimum system integrity, security, backup and performance.

Skill Level: 1

And copying a checklist from the forum

_Attested photocopies of the following (from a legal entity in my city):
1. Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology - All Marksheets and the Degree Certificate
2. Contract letter of employment with current (and only) employer
3. Salary slips from first month of work till date
4. Passport
5. Awards that have been given to me by my current employer (they are on the official letter head)
6. Income Tax acknowledgements for the past 3 years
7. Salary increment letters from my current employer (they are on the official letter head)
8. Change of Designation / Promotion letters from my current employer (they are on the official letter head)
9. An official company brochure, having details about my current employer and what my employer does

Notarized (by a Civil Notary from the city where I live in currently) copy of the following:
1. A Statuatory Declaration with details about the following:
1. My current Project including my roles, responsibilities in this project
2. My past projects including my roles, responsibilities in these projects
3. Mentioning the fact that I am a full-time, salaried employee since the beginning of my employment
4. Mentioning the working hours per week for a full-time employee in my company (to meet the ACS requirements of a full-time employee)
5. A table showing all my IT related skills (Programming languages I know, Operating Systems I have worked with, Databases I have worked with etc.)


Original copies of the following (not attested because they are letters given by individuals and are in the original form):
1. An up to date resume stating all duties and responsibilities
2. Personal Reference letter from my current manager
3. An official company brochure, having details (like contact details, web page etc.) about my current employer and what my employer does

A summary letter which explains all the documents above (some sort of an index and a letter which explains, in a summary, about what all these documents are) _



sanstorage said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi Baljinsi,
> 
> ...


----------



## sanstorage (Jun 15, 2011)

r009 said:


> Hi sanstorage,
> 
> Totally depends on your job responsibilities, be careful choosing between those codes, you need to evaluate by yourself. Below are the responsibilities for each code
> 
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi r009,

Thanks for the detailed reply.


----------



## sanstorage (Jun 15, 2011)

sanstorage said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi r009,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Baljinsi,

Bro, could you please provide me your email id, so i can send you my resume to have look and let me know if i use system analyst or system admin.

Thanks


----------



## Getu (May 30, 2011)

Hey!

Could anyone tell me if my skills assessment expires on 1st July if I am not able to lodge my visa application before that? Do I need to have my assessment reassessed or start from beginning?

Thanks


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

sanstorage said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi Baljinsi,
> 
> ...



Sending you in a private message-


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Baljinsi,
I'm new to the forum. I greatly appreciate the support you are offering through this forum. I am a database/datawarehouse professional with 10+ years of experience. I intend to start the process with an agent and have questions on how to establish my experience as that of a SYSTEMS ANALYST. 
Thanks!


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

datagirl said:


> Hi Baljinsi,
> I'm new to the forum. I greatly appreciate the support you are offering through this forum. I am a database/datawarehouse professional with 10+ years of experience. I intend to start the process with an agent and have questions on how to establish my experience as that of a SYSTEMS ANALYST.
> Thanks!


Hi,
We both are from similar technical background. Can you see my privious posts in different threads? Just go to my profile and click on all posts or somthing like that. Let me know once you prepare your letter. I will do a peer review 

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## sanstorage (Jun 15, 2011)

*hello*

Hi Baljinsi,

Bro i sent you email, could you please reply.

thanks in advance.


----------



## politrons (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi one, question. To apply the request of the SOL you have to previously pay something or you can just send the information?. And about the experience how you can made it if you´re living in another country?, ehay do you need to attach?, just the telephone of the copany to put in contact with humand resource?, you´re exboss?. And what about with the info of your current job?, i dont know you guys but for me is a little akward if someone call my boss to ask about one of his senior programers to get a Visa to work in another country. Is like "Well man, and when do you think gonna leave the company?" jejejej-
Regards.


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Baljinsi, 
Cool! I will try to read them. Do you mind sharing your email id with me? 
Thanks!


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Baljinsi, 

Could you message me again ur email id? 

Thanks!


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

politrons said:


> Hi one, question. To apply the request of the SOL you have to previously pay something or you can just send the information?. And about the experience how you can made it if you´re living in another country?, ehay do you need to attach?, just the telephone of the copany to put in contact with humand resource?, you´re exboss?. And what about with the info of your current job?, i dont know you guys but for me is a little akward if someone call my boss to ask about one of his senior programers to get a Visa to work in another country. Is like "Well man, and when do you think gonna leave the company?" jejejej-
> Regards.


Answers are here:

1) You cannot apply directly for visa even if u r listed on SOL. You need to get assessment done from assessment authority.

2) Check out who is your assessment authority. Go to the assessment authority website and check the details about how exp letters have to be made?

3) there are provision for providing lettets for current company--

To summarize if you are an IT professional please google with "ACS Assessment Australia", they first link will clarify your all doubts--

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Getu said:


> Hey!
> 
> Could anyone tell me if my skills assessment expires on 1st July if I am not able to lodge my visa application before that? Do I need to have my assessment reassessed or start from beginning?
> 
> Thanks



NO. Expiry date of assessment latter depends upon the issue date of assessment letter. If it is not more than one year (I guess) older--you can use the same letter after 1 july 2011 also.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

datagirl said:


> Hi Baljinsi,
> 
> Could you message me again ur email id?
> 
> Thanks!


Please in your profile. I am unable to send it to you as a private message as I do not see any link to do it. I guess you are a new expat--may be you are not much authorised ---just chec k you profile and I have posted my message there---


----------



## Getu (May 30, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> NO. Expiry date of assessment latter depends upon the issue date of assessment letter. If it is not more than one year (I guess) older--you can use the same letter after 1 july 2011 also.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Baljinsi



Thank you


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey baljinsi...

regarding stat declaration...in reference letter....can a parent be a witness?..or someone in particular should be a witness....who was their in your stat dec...?

--aarkay


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

aarkay said:


> Hey baljinsi...
> 
> regarding stat declaration...in reference letter....can a parent be a witness?..or someone in particular should be a witness....who was their in your stat dec...?
> 
> --aarkay


There was no-one. I did not keep anyone as Witness----I believe Witness is required when 2 parties do a mutual agreement. I am not very sure--but I did not get it witnessed as fas as I remember--Just my signature and notarised--

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

I am a Bachelor of Commerce and did few IT related courses. in 2002 I passed my MSCE (Windows 2000). I also attended some courses in Linux, Lotus Domino, CCNA etc.

I am Currently working as IT Support Engineer and my responsibilities include Administrating Windows 2003/2008 servers and providing technical support to end users. I was also Team Leader for migrating Servers from Windows NT to Windows 2003 and 2003 to 2008. I also assist other Administrators in their jobs related to Domino and Linux Admin and Network(Firewall, Router, Switches) Admin. other than Windows Administration, I have been assigned Administration of our CCTV Systems as it is a Windows based software.

I read that MCSE qualifies for group B assessment plus I got more than 12 yrs of experience in this filed. 

I want my following doubts cleared.

can I skip the RPL and directly apply in General group b?

under which ANZSCO Code should I apply for? Systems Administrator, systems Analyst or Computer and Systems Engineer?

will my designation as IT support Engineer affect the assessment? My manager will be mentioning all my duties in the experience letter.

Thanks


----------



## kiran_aus (Jul 12, 2011)

sanstorage said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi Baljinsi,
> 
> ...


Hi Sanstorage,

Could you please let me know which one you have chosen out of system adminstrator/systemAnalyst.

I also have storage and OS domain experience, and I am planning to apply for Skills assessment. Are you applying by your self or going through an agent?

It will be helpful for me, If you can share your experiences with ACS.

Thanks


----------



## Khaleefullah (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Baljinsi,

I am new to this forum and looking for your advise.

I am planning to put my wife as primary applicant since she is younger to me and getting more points than me as per the new pointing system.

I have list out her roles and responsibilities. Please suggest me which ANZSCO code I need to opt for Skill assessment?

Degree - B.E (ECE)
Total EXP - 9.5 Years
Holding ITIL consultant certification and UNIX

Roles and Responsibilities

She is a Platform Owner with overall 9.5 years of Experience in the Service Industry.

Being Platform Owner, responsible for E2E ownership on platform with all the non-prod and prod environments. New projects and Platform Operations head count will be approved depending on the requirement and availability of the platform.

Weekly CPU, Memory, Storage utilization is monitored and trend analysis is done in order to keep the platform stable.

Implementing the tool to monitor the applications on the platform and work on improving the Quality of platform which includes the availability and performance.

Ensure the Monthly in-process measures are presented to customer which will have trend analysis of all the processes affecting the platform, also work on the Service Improvement plan in order to maintain the Quality of platform.

Worked as Level 2 Technical support in 24*7. Bulk upload of Person record, Work groups ,OVSD Application account, Organization , Sub Organization, Services , Service level Agreement, Service level, Configuration Items in OVSD database by Creating INI file and converting ini file into XML for Data Exchange to OVSD Database.

Creating Service call templates ,Change templates , Work order templates, Incident templates for trade customers and internal HP organization

Supporting Web based applications like Rule ware, Service ware, EPOLL and Info board.

Worked on Wired and wireless networks. Supported the networking products like switches and routers. Installation and troubleshooting of desktop hardware and accessories.

Please let me know which ANZSCO code we need to select for Skill Assessment.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Khaleefullah said:


> Hi Baljinsi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking for your advise.
> 
> ...


Tricky One--But giving you purely my understanding:
She can not be considered any of the these if she does not do any kind of coding: 
261311 Analyst Programmer 
261312 Developer Programmer 
261313 Software Engineer 
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec.

Neither Systems Analyst/Business Analyst as that requires End user interactions etc (who are Non-IT) and gathering business requirement from them.

She seems to be handling back-end things. I would suggest for SYSTEMS ADMINISTRATOR but this would also require to get sponsorship---

This is purely my assumption.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## Khaleefullah (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you for the quick turn around.

Yes. You are correct. She is not doing any coding work. May be as you said 'System Administrator' would be the right option.

Can you please give some insight on Sponsorship? that will be a great help.

Thanks,
Khaleefullah


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

Khaleefullah said:


> Thank you for the quick turn around.
> 
> Yes. You are correct. She is not doing any coding work. May be as you said 'System Administrator' would be the right option.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Victoria state just needs your GOOD RESUME during applying for sponsorship. It does not need any other document. Hopefully they will publish their new list in Oct-Nov or so.

I guess, Other states need Positive assessment and IELTS score along with intial application. Please check on below link which has all links to independent states, their please go thru the current list and actual procedure.

Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)

Let me know if anything is not clear and I can help with.
Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## zico.maverickster (Jul 18, 2011)

*ACS confusion*



robb said:


> Hi Baljindra,
> 
> So nice of you that you explained it very clearly. Thank you again.
> 
> ...


Hi Rob,

Are you also applying for Skilled migration after 1st july 2011

I am also preparing my Docs for ACS and have the same experience of 3 years

My degree is Bachelor of Engineering In Information Science & Engineering and I am a Oracle Business Intelligence Consultant

But my agent is insting for 4 years of minimum exp for ACS 

As stated by Baljindra , i have an ICT qualification and ACS requires 2 years of Exp in ICT field which i do have..

I have a IELTS score of 7.5 as well

Just confused over ACS

And main challenge will be to get the exp letter from the Top Indian IT company according to the Specified format

Please let me know 

Thanks & Regards


----------



## robb (Mar 14, 2011)

zico.maverickster said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> Are you also applying for Skilled migration after 1st july 2011
> 
> ...



Hi zico,

I couldn't start the process yet as I got 6.5 in reading band of IELTS. I was keen to lodge my application after july changes. However, at the moment it's pretty frustrating for me as it seems I lack 5 points still under the new points system even if I manage to score 7 in all bands of IELTS. So, I looking for the opportunity to get state sponsorship. But it is pretty hard to get state sponsorship at this moment. 

Moreover, although I came to know from several sources that ACS requires only 2 years experience for IT professionals, my agent is still saying that all IT professionals must have 4 years of experience in relevant field.

I think it is better to get 1 experience letter containing salary and key job responsibilities with 2 reference letter from co-workers/ supervisors stating your contribution to the company and job duties, colleagues. Make sure that the experience certificate and the reference letters contain full contact details of the persons issuing them. ACS would verify the authenticity of the documents through email/ phone call. 

Wish you all the best and don't forget your inputs regarding your updates. 

Best regards

Rob


----------



## zico.maverickster (Jul 18, 2011)

*Hii*

Hi,

Actually my agent is also focussing about 4 years of experience in IT , whereas I have checked that I fall in category A and require 2 years. Don't know why

Secondly, I have a experience certificate, which states my period of emplyment...not my job roles & duties and I have asked me about it...but they won't give it mentioning my job roles & duties...I am thinking about getting a stamp paper and mentioning my job roles and signing it by my ex-supervisor

Very confused about the letter man....my agent is saying , it has to be on the company letter head...but I have checked the ACS website and it says , it can be a declaration

Thanks & Regards
zico


----------



## mr_var (Mar 22, 2011)

zico.maverickster said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually my agent is also focussing about 4 years of experience in IT , whereas I have checked that I fall in category A and require 2 years. Don't know why
> 
> ...


Hi Zico,

Firstly, for an ACS assessment one needs 2 yrs of relevant experience in the last 3 yrs. I had 2.9 when I had applied in Feb 2011 and I got +ve result in May 2011.

Secondly, the letter needs to be either on the Company letterhead and signed by a senior person of the company(VP/Director) I got it signed by VP. OR you can mention the work experience on a Stamp paper and get it signed by a colleague who at the same/higher designation.

For Visa application one needs to have specific work experience in the last 3 out of 4 yrs...so if one has overall 3 yrs of experience that works as well. Mine is 3.5 by now and I have applied for 175 online.

Hope that answers your questions.

Thanks !


----------



## DaveSmith (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi There, 

I would first like to thank everyone for their very valuable information, I have spent the past few days trawling through the internet and have found this forum by far the most useful. I too am applying for ACS review of Systems Analyst. I have been working as a Systems Analyst for three years now and previously before that for 1.5 years with my initial company however this team has broken up and most jobs outsourced to India. 

My situation is that I now no longer have the contact details of my former boss or colleagues as it was overseas and I need to get a reference stating that I was working for them. Is it feasible to write a self statutory deceleration in this case explaining my circumstance? Can anyone please verify if this would be sufficient and a sample of this type of reference? I have read the documentation for the ACS pre-requisites which states that a self statutory deceleration is not accepted as proof of your employment. 

Secondly as I don't want the ACS contacting my boss directly due to appraisal reviews and my boss knowing that my intention is to migrate to Australia. Is it feasible to get an ex colleague of mine that is senior (Senior Project Planning Manager) to verify my reference and
send through on letter head of his new current company. From reading so much on the various different process I have become majorly confused  

I would appreciate your input greatly! 
Have a great day


----------



## asad747 (Jun 15, 2011)

hI friends,

Just a quick question. I am also going to apply under system analyst. 

My Job exp is of 5 years. & hold computer science degree (Pakistan) and Masters degree (1 year) from Australia. However i don't have any Microsoft Certification rather i have Cisco CCNA n CCNP.. Should i mention them in my application? or omit them as i don't see many ppl mentioned it on forums.

please tell me


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

I would first like to thank everyone for their very valuable information, I have spent the past few days trawling through the internet and have found this forum by far the most useful. I too am applying for ACS review of Systems Analyst. I have been working as a Systems Analyst for three years now and previously before that for 1.5 years with my initial company however this team has broken up and most jobs outsourced to India. 

My situation is that I now no longer have the contact details of my former boss or colleagues as it was overseas and I need to get a reference stating that I was working for them. Is it feasible to write a self statutory deceleration in this case explaining my circumstance? Can anyone please verify if this would be sufficient and a sample of this type of reference? I have read the documentation for the ACS pre-requisites which states that a self statutory deceleration is not accepted as proof of your employment. 
Very uncertain situation! Can you get it from anyone from your ex-colleagues ? That would be better. If not feasible, for this duration , you write a self explaining declaration but with lot of supporting documents like service certificate, offer/appointment letter, Tax documents, salary slips, bank accnt transactions details etc.
Secondly as I don't want the ACS contacting my boss directly due to appraisal reviews and my boss knowing that my intention is to migrate to Australia. Is it feasible to get an ex colleague of mine that is senior (Senior Project Planning Manager) to verify my reference and
send through on letter head of his new current company. From reading so much on the various different process I have become majorly confused  

I would suggest, Get the refeence from your ex-colleague. Let him write on his new company letter head but request him to mention his all contact details. Also Ask him to mention about his duration in the company and about your tenure also. He can start like this "Currently I am working in ..... since ..... Before this I was employed at XXXXX from XXXX to XXXX where Mr (Your name)....so on.....
You also write a self declaration that you cannot submit a letter from boss because of so and so reason , and you are sending a reference from collegue with these supporting docs ----You can find my posts for such formats please--Thanks


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

asad747 said:


> hI friends,
> 
> Just a quick question. I am also going to apply under system analyst.
> 
> ...



If your role/responsibilities are matched with your certifications, they are definitely useful. Any award/recognition/certification matching to your responsibilties are useful and good to send to ACS--No confusion !!


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

hi,

a quick clarification needed. i have attended few trainings of which some are for 2 days, some for 5 days, some 2 weeks, 1 month or 3-5 months. all are related to my job. should I mention those 2 day trainings also in PASA 2.0 in qualifications. will that be of any help?


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> hi,
> 
> a quick clarification needed. i have attended few trainings of which some are for 2 days, some for 5 days, some 2 weeks, 1 month or 3-5 months. all are related to my job. should I mention those 2 day trainings also in PASA 2.0 in qualifications. will that be of any help?



Please mention every such trng--Preferably attch them in certifications option. if it does not exist there, then put all certifications/trainings in qualifications section.

Thanks!


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> Please mention every such trng--Preferably attch them in certifications option. if it does not exist there, then put all certifications/trainings in qualifications section.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for your reply. one more query  i attended mcse official training and after each module the institute gave me MS cert of Achievement. can i combine all the modules under one course and then in remarks mention all the modules attended?


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> Thanks for your reply. one more query  i attended mcse official training and after each module the institute gave me MS cert of Achievement. can i combine all the modules under one course and then in remarks mention all the modules attended?


It makes sense!


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> It makes sense!


Thanks Baljinsi


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

confused. confused. confused. hey baljinsi, my savior pls reply.

As, In the PASA 2.0 form, ACS asks for all the details about qualifications and work exp. my issue is my ex-employer changed their company name. now what should i fill the details? new names or old as it appears on my exp letter???

second, one of the institutes where i attended some trainings closed down and 1 changed the address. now what to fill for the closed down and what to fill for changed address???

pls reply.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> confused. confused. confused. hey baljinsi, my savior pls reply.
> 
> As, In the PASA 2.0 form, ACS asks for all the details about qualifications and work exp. my issue is my ex-employer changed their company name. now what should i fill the details? new names or old as it appears on my exp letter???
> 
> ...


I would say-- Write on a legal paper about the name change of your ex-company. Or try to get any letter or so from HR of previous company name changes or any official document which can prove it. This should be enuf information.
i would suggest not to write anything about the institutes. Trainings are just aditional certificates. There are very less chances that it would be authenicated. I would suggest not to make your applicaton more complex to give further declarations about institutes closure etc. 

Thanks


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

baljinsi said:


> I would say-- Write on a legal paper about the name change of your ex-company. Or try to get any letter or so from HR of previous company name changes or any official document which can prove it. This should be enuf information.
> i would suggest not to write anything about the institutes. Trainings are just aditional certificates. There are very less chances that it would be authenicated. I would suggest not to make your applicaton more complex to give further declarations about institutes closure etc.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for reply. 1 more query... hope you wont mind. in my ex-company i worked for 3 years, I joined as a trainee for 1 yr then they made me permanent. in next 2 yrs my designation was changed 3 times(outstanding employees get promoted really fast, you know...hehehe ). now when i left them, they gave me a general experience letter mentioning that i worked with them as a trainee for 1st year then for next 2 yrs they put my last designation. now in PASA should I mention all the designations or those mentioned in exp letter. the experience letter is general and not a detailed one.

I really dont care about that exp letter as i am counting more on my current employer as I am working with them for last 9.5 years. my boss is ready to give a detailed exp letter. so, hopefully, i will get those 15 points for 8yrs and above exp.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> Thanks for reply. 1 more query... hope you wont mind. in my ex-company i worked for 3 years, I joined as a trainee for 1 yr then they made me permanent. in next 2 yrs my designation was changed 3 times(outstanding employees get promoted really fast, you know...hehehe ). now when i left them, they gave me a general experience letter mentioning that i worked with them as a trainee for 1st year then for next 2 yrs they put my last designation. now in PASA should I mention all the designations or those mentioned in exp letter. the experience letter is general and not a detailed one.
> 
> I really dont care about that exp letter as i am counting more on my current employer as I am working with them for last 9.5 years. my boss is ready to give a detailed exp letter. so, hopefully, i will get those 15 points for 8yrs and above exp.


What all matters is your last designation!! Trainee is required to mention what is anyway mentioned on exp letter. Do not mention your all other designations anywhere please--Thanks


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks baljinsi


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi Baljinsi,
Two of my US employers filed H1B visa petition with my designation as DATABASE ADMINISTRATOR but my role was that of a datawarehouse consultant. Whilst they are ready to elaborate the responsibilities which will match with those of the ACS systems analyst, the designation will still be DATABASE ADMINISTRATOR.
I am worried whether that period of experience might not be considered by the ACS. Any idea?

Thanks!


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

datagirl said:


> Hi Baljinsi,
> Two of my US employers filed H1B visa petition with my designation as DATABASE ADMINISTRATOR but my role was that of a datawarehouse consultant. Whilst they are ready to elaborate the responsibilities which will match with those of the ACS systems analyst, the designation will still be DATABASE ADMINISTRATOR.
> I am worried whether that period of experience might not be considered by the ACS. Any idea?
> 
> Thanks!


As explained somewhr on ACS website, designations does not matter if detailed responsibilities match, so i would say it won't be any problem. Also if you see , a system analyst has to be well in database management also techncially, so your this designation can reveal that part of your exp. Try to get the responsibilties as SYSTEMS ANALYST for that perios, hopefully you will get it counted!
Good luck!!


----------



## smabid (Jul 1, 2011)

HI Guyz.

I have recently got a +ve ACS assessment for System Analyst. My case was a bit complicated. In total i have almost experience of 9 year in ICT. During that period i worked at different places on different designation. While applying for ACS, i provided details of all past employment to ACS. ACS however, Assessed only 2 past employment experience as system Analyst experience and marked remaining experience as "not assessed".

My designation (position) in two experiences that are assessed as "System analyst" by ACS was "system Analyst" and "IT Manager".

That was the easy part. Now i am facing some problems in filling out DIAC online form. and i need help from someone who was in similar position as i am and have filled the DIAC form recently.

Thank you.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

smabid said:


> HI Guyz.
> 
> I have recently got a +ve ACS assessment for System Analyst. My case was a bit complicated. In total i have almost experience of 9 year in ICT. During that period i worked at different places on different designation. While applying for ACS, i provided details of all past employment to ACS. ACS however, Assessed only 2 past employment experience as system Analyst experience and marked remaining experience as "not assessed".
> 
> ...


ACS is the most tricky part--That's a "Must needed" approval -dear!!

Anyways what's the issue while filling DIAC form--u are applying for 175 or 176?

Thanks


----------



## smabid (Jul 1, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> ACS is the most tricky part--That's a "Must needed" approval -dear!!
> 
> Anyways what's the issue while filling DIAC form--u are applying for 175 or 176?
> 
> Thanks



Thanks for reply..

It is important indeed.. but the process is pretty straight forward 

any way... There is a segment in online DIAC application form in which applicant is supposed to provide details of past employments. I have few confusions regarding that and need some advice.

1. shall i provide detail of all past employments or only employments that's been assessed by ACS for system analyst? I have total experience of about 10 years in IT industries but ACS has only assessed about 6 years of experience as System Analyst experience, rest has been marked as "un assessed". Shall i include those "un assessed" experience in DIAC application or not?

2. Currently i am working as "IT Manager" and experience for this position is been "assessed" as System analyst experience by ACS. While providing details of this employment, i cannot find "IT Manager" in drop down box of "Position". What shall i select from list if exact title of job is not there?


----------



## OZ_DREAM27 (Sep 2, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> ACS is the most tricky part--That's a "Must needed" approval -dear!!
> 
> Anyways what's the issue while filling DIAC form--u are applying for 175 or 176?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Baljinsi

You are really doing a great job man....may you have great success in your life.

I see that you and I have a similar kind of profile. I'm also an ECE degree holder and I too have worked in IT for over 5 years now.

My question is what all documents you sent to ACS for showing your ECE degree as ICT? 

Also, I'm confused whether I will qualify for Group A - 2years work exp. or 4 years work exp. ? Though, I'm not that worried as I've more than 5 years of relevant exp. I'm planning to go ahead with 4 years work exp. 


Your prompt reply will be highly appreciated.


----------



## AUS127 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am very confused as to what role should I apply for ACS assesment. 
Overview of my profile.
MCA computer Applications - 3 years
Bsc Computer Applications - 3 years
6 years total IT experience - total 3 employers

*overview of roles*
Req gathering, impact analysis
Creating Technical spec, 
Coding,
testing, 
debugging, 
Creating different documets test plans, test results
implementing the solution
Post implementation defect resolution
Different quality roles - PQA, DPA, CC etc..

Please help what role suits me best from the following:

261112 Systems Analyst
261311 Analyst Programmer
261312 Developer Programmer
261313 Software Engineer

Thanks for your help and time...


----------



## datagirl (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello guys,
I have been doing freelance work in India for the last couple of years and my total work experience is about 10 years. I'm planning to apply for my ACS assessment. Could you kindly let me know what documents one needs to submit, through the entire ACS/DIAC processing, with respect to the freelance work? 

Thanks!


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Baljinsi,

I need your expert guidance. I am from Delhi. Can you please point me in the right direction.

I am planing to go for Assessment under System Analyst. 

I work in Cisco as Network Consulting Engineer, i have done couple of projects on Designing and Implementations. 

Do i need to go through RPL process ? since my bachelor is not including any computer subject. But i have 1 yr Post Graduate diploma.

Education: 3 yrs B.SC degree (Physics, Chemistry,Mathematics), 1 year Post-graduation diploma in Computer Science(PGDCA) and MSC Computer Science (Distance Education) and CCIE, CCNP,CCIP,CCNA,MCSE.


ALso , the i have around 9 yrs of experience in India. is it counted as Overseas experience as per new point system?


Please guide.

Thank you.
Best Regards,
Amar


----------



## Skumar (Sep 14, 2011)

*Need help*

Great..Thanks for the info.I appreciate your post and helping nature.

Can you please provide me ur email id so that i can contact you over that for few questions i had..

Thanks,
Kumar



baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by all the people here--Thanks to them.
> I also want to clear few things :
> 1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
> ...


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

There's so much cool stuff said on this thread... Thanks for all the information.. I'm a Capacity Planning and a Performance Management Analyst.. I've applied for my ACS assessment as a Systems Analyst (If I wasn't a systems analyst, I wasn't anything else on the SOL).. awaiting ACS results... my assessor is Lisa.


----------



## dineshmaji (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Friends ,


did any one received ACS positive skill assessment ? .. can you share format of your experience letter/CV ? or how to go ahead . i am new . Please guide me 

Warm Regards
Dinesh


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

sadie_ said:


> There's so much cool stuff said on this thread... Thanks for all the information.. I'm a Capacity Planning and a Performance Management Analyst.. I've applied for my ACS assessment as a Systems Analyst (If I wasn't a systems analyst, I wasn't anything else on the SOL).. awaiting ACS results... my assessor is Lisa.


Good Luck Sadie!!


----------



## sadie_ (Sep 24, 2011)

If you ask me, I'd say either of these:

261314 Software Tester
263213 ICT Systems Test Engineer

Your best bet is to apply for state sponsorship as these are not included in the occupations for 175...



AUS127 said:


> Please help what role suits me best from the following:
> 
> 261112 Systems Analyst
> 261311 Analyst Programmer
> ...


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Electronics engineer With IT Exp*

hi baljinsi, 

You have done a really gr8 job here. I need your help on one Info.
Like you i have done my B.E in Electronics engineering and i have a total of 6 Years of Experience in IT sector as software Engineer. Need your help to assist in which type of assessment do i need to fill . one of the assistant told me as i do not have a relevant ICT Degree i need to file through RPL process. Kindly guide....

Thanks
Sukesh


----------



## asad747 (Jun 15, 2011)

Got Positive Assessment today. 261112 (Systems Analyst)

Online Applied from Karachi.

Date Applied: 30th August 2011
Documents Received to ACS: 19th September 2011 (Sent from Pakistan post)
Assessment Result: 11th October 2011

However they didn't count my early 18 months experience (saying 'not closely related to occupation code' ). Which has put me in trouble as i am now 5 points short.

So i am gonna try for IELTS 8 in next month. or will go for State Sponsored.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

sukesh123 said:


> hi baljinsi,
> 
> You have done a really gr8 job here. I need your help on one Info.
> Like you i have done my B.E in Electronics engineering and i have a total of 6 Years of Experience in IT sector as software Engineer. Need your help to assist in which type of assessment do i need to fill . one of the assistant told me as i do not have a relevant ICT Degree i need to file through RPL process. Kindly guide....
> ...


Sukesh,
You have ICt degree as per ACS requirements. Do not listen any consultants. Go with normal skill assessment. DO NOT go through RPL route.

Thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Sukesh,
> You have ICt degree as per ACS requirements. Do not listen any consultants. Go with normal skill assessment. DO NOT go through RPL route.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks a lot Bro. By next week i am hoping to submit my ACS Skills assessment online. will let u know the result.

Sukesh


----------



## vindy (Oct 25, 2011)

*system Analyst duties*

Hi can someone share the system analyst duties...!

presently I have recieved ACS for system administration and unfortunately it is no more in SA state sponsorship... thinking if i can Help other friends who are into this process..


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

asad747 said:


> Got Positive Assessment today. 261112 (Systems Analyst)
> 
> Online Applied from Karachi.
> 
> ...


Go for State Sponsorship, It will help you to gain more points as well as CO allocation would be quick ... Good luck


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

vindy said:


> Hi can someone share the system analyst duties...!
> 
> presently I have recieved ACS for system administration and unfortunately it is no more in SA state sponsorship... thinking if i can Help other friends who are into this process..


if u r not too keen to go to SA then NSW is sponsoring Systems Admins. u can try there


----------



## vindy (Oct 25, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> if u r not too keen to go to SA then NSW is sponsoring Systems Admins. u can try there


Hi - not sure where to find...! for NSW sponsoring system admins list!
I have checked but it doesnt says anywhere - I will be lucky if they start system admins

I have ACS result declared last three weeks back !


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

vindy said:


> Hi - not sure where to find...! for NSW sponsoring system admins list!
> I have checked but it doesnt says anywhere - I will be lucky if they start system admins
> 
> I have ACS result declared last three weeks back !


Check out this link..... 
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visa-and-migration/skills-in-demand


----------



## TonyM (Sep 3, 2009)

*6 years IT exp with B.E in Mechanical Engineering*

I am having 6 years as IT experience with a B.E in Mechanicanical Engineering.
Can any one help if my education does beling to ICT or a Non ICT category?
Do I qualify to apply for General Independent Migration Visa for my qualification. Please advice.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

TonyM said:


> I am having 6 years as IT experience with a B.E in Mechanicanical Engineering.
> Can any one help if my education does beling to ICT or a Non ICT category?
> Do I qualify to apply for General Independent Migration Visa for my qualification. Please advice.



Mechanical Enginnering should be Non-ICT--I think!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

TonyM said:


> I am having 6 years as IT experience with a B.E in Mechanicanical Engineering.
> Can any one help if my education does beling to ICT or a Non ICT category?
> Do I qualify to apply for General Independent Migration Visa for my qualification. Please advice.


You can.go thro RPL process with ACS as.your UG is a non IT degree. Check the www.acs.org.au website for the RPL process.


----------



## TonyM (Sep 3, 2009)

*6 years IT exp with B.E in Mechanical Engineering*



baljinsi said:


> Mechanical Enginnering should be Non-ICT--I think!


I am planning to enrol for a MSc IT from Punjab Technical University,India through Distance learning route. Will this help me fulfilling my educational eligibility for General Independent Migration Visa as I am having a Non ICT qualification B.E Mech at present with 6 yrs of IT exp ?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

TonyM said:


> I am planning to enrol for a MSc IT from Punjab Technical University,India through Distance learning route. Will this help me fulfilling my educational eligibility for General Independent Migration Visa as I am having a Non ICT qualification B.E Mech at present with 6 yrs of IT exp ?


If the punjab tech univ is accreditated and recognized overseas,then it is a valid ICT degree for ACS skills assessment.

Good Luck.

Cheers.


----------



## TonyM (Sep 3, 2009)

MaddyOZ said:


> If the punjab tech univ is accreditated and recognized overseas,then it is a valid ICT degree for ACS skills assessment.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks Maddy. I fould PTU as an accreditated university. Based on my engineering degree I qualify for one year Msc IT Lateral Entry (Distance Education). Do you think this one year degree will pose issue for my VISA eligibility or should I go ahead with this? I am not sure if ACS has any criteria for this. Please advice.

Thank you and baljinsi for all your valuable reply.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

TonyM said:


> Thanks Maddy. I fould PTU as an accreditated university. Based on my engineering degree I qualify for one year Msc IT Lateral Entry (Distance Education). Do you think this one year degree will pose issue for my VISA eligibility or should I go ahead with this? I am not sure if ACS has any criteria for this. Please advice.
> 
> Thank you and baljinsi for all your valuable reply.


Maddy,
I am not sure about 1 year program, you would have to go thru the ACS website again. They have mentioned something similar.
But why don't you try RPL ? Thanks


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

TonyM said:


> Thanks Maddy. I fould PTU as an accreditated university. Based on my engineering degree I qualify for one year Msc IT Lateral Entry (Distance Education). Do you think this one year degree will pose issue for my VISA eligibility or should I go ahead with this? I am not sure if ACS has any criteria for this. Please advice.
> 
> Thank you and baljinsi for all your valuable reply.


Go ahead and apply for ACS skills assessment. Your PG degree should be recognized as an equivalent to overseas ICT degree. RPL is needed only for the folks who are in IT without any major computer based degree.

All the best and Good Luck.

Cheers.


----------



## TonyM (Sep 3, 2009)

baljinsi said:


> Maddy,
> I am not sure about 1 year program, you would have to go thru the ACS website again. They have mentioned something similar.
> But why don't you try RPL ? Thanks


Thanks.I am going to try for RPL process but unclear about one thing.

I have toal 6.5 years of IT experience out of which 3 years as a Business Analyst(ICT Business Analyst - 261111) and rest 3.5 years as SoftwareTest Engineer (ICT Systems Test Engineer - 263213).

Am I eligible to apply for Visa 175 general category under skill category ICT Business Analyst - 261111 ?Please advice.

I found below points from ACS site:

1.Applicants require a minimum of six (6) years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.

Note: Both of my occupation are in the MODL list but the confusion here is the part of the sentence that says "in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ". Do they say my nominated education i.e ICT Business Analyst - 261111 has to have minimum 6 years of exp? And they would not consider my Systems test Engineer 263213 occupation at all?

Please advice.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

TonyM said:


> Thanks.I am going to try for RPL process but unclear about one thing.
> 
> I have toal 6.5 years of IT experience out of which 3 years as a Business Analyst(ICT Business Analyst - 261111) and rest 3.5 years as SoftwareTest Engineer (ICT Systems Test Engineer - 263213).
> 
> ...


It completely depends upon the ACS assessment result. If they consider all of your experience under 261111 business analyst then u r good. so apply for ACS and wait for the results.....

Cheers.


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

aus2011drm said:


> Any latest update? hope you received positive letter....


Hi Sohc/Baljinsi,

1. Could I request one of you to please share your employeer reference letter format?
2. What if the HR of the previous employeer rejects to provide any such letter?
3. Do we need to get it on the company letter head only?
4. What is the format of self-legal declaration?

Regards,
Kaushal.


----------



## TonyM (Sep 3, 2009)

baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by all the people here--Thanks to them.
> I also want to clear few things :
> 1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
> ...


Hi Baljinsi,

Thanks for your input . You mentioned about some supporting documents along with the 50 rupees stamp paper document, what are they? Can I get a sample copy of the letter you may have, please send to my mail - orcl.surya at yahoo dot com.This will be really helpful. Thanks.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

TonyM said:


> Thanks.I am going to try for RPL process but unclear about one thing.
> 
> I have toal 6.5 years of IT experience out of which 3 years as a Business Analyst(ICT Business Analyst - 261111) and rest 3.5 years as SoftwareTest Engineer (ICT Systems Test Engineer - 263213).
> 
> ...


As a quick reply, I want to mention that MODL is obsolete now and this is no more a list DIAC refer since Jan,2010 unless you are not one of the students or so in Aus or already launched your file on any condition.
For any new application , DIAc referes to SOL list which is getting revised every year these days. Check the latest published in july2011. I do NOT think we have software test engineers there. Please have a look-I will see in details if I can answer further on your dounts.


----------



## TonyM (Sep 3, 2009)

*Info on self declaration as a substitute of Reference Letter.*



baljinsi said:


> As a quick reply, I want to mention that MODL is obsolete now and this is no more a list DIAC refer since Jan,2010 unless you are not one of the students or so in Aus or already launched your file on any condition.
> For any new application , DIAc referes to SOL list which is getting revised every year these days. Check the latest published in july2011. I do NOT think we have software test engineers there. Please have a look-I will see in details if I can answer further on your dounts.


Thanks Baljinsi. I have some doubts on self declaration on a stamp paper. Does it require any of my previous manager or colleague’s signature? Does it require any witness? If yes then can it be any body or has to be someone from my previous company? Can you please share with the format? Thanks for all your help.


----------



## bnjatpj (Nov 8, 2011)

*Please help!*



baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by all the people here--Thanks to them.
> I also want to clear few things :
> 1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
> ...


Dear Friend,
Congrats for getting positive assessment for systems analyst.Kindly help to prepare the RPL for the ACS code Systems Analyst!.

If you do not mind could please send me the RPL document ( me SAP SD Consutant ) so that I can get some idea on how to prepare it.

My e-mail id is [email protected]


----------



## bnjatpj (Nov 8, 2011)

Balaji, Thanks for your attention.Please provide a template for the RPL ..Thanks..Binoy John


----------



## bnjatpj (Nov 8, 2011)

*Dear Balaji*



baljinsi said:


> Hi taker312,
> Thanks a lot.
> Below points to be considered carefully:
> 1) Preferably reference letter should be on a letter head. it doesn't matter who signs it, your manager OR your colleague at higher position Or HR who would definitely get it first approved by your manager. Important is Email address, physical address and/or phone number of the person should be mentioned. If you are unable to get on letter head, anything should be mentined on 50 rupees stamp paper as a declaration.
> ...


I am sap sd consultant ..Kindly send system analyst template to binoypj|at|gmaildotcom..Thanks..a lot..


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

My timeline

Occupation : Systems Administrator 
Docs uploaded : 02-nov-11
Co Allocated. : 07-nov-11
Docs couriered : 12-nov-11
With Assessor. : 16-nov-11
Case finalised. : 22-nov-11

Received call from agent on 23-nov-11 about positive results letter from ACS. 

Hurray  

Everything just got over in 3 weeks instead of 12.

Greatful to the members who helped me in preparing the RPL. 

Now next step is to apply for NSW state sponsorship. Will do in next few days. Guys, wish me luck!


----------



## svaishya75 (Nov 6, 2011)

*Clarification regarding Documents*



baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by all the people here--Thanks to them.
> I also want to clear few things :
> 1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
> ...


Hi Baljinsi,
Did you also submit your detailed resume along with reference letters? I am going to resubmit my document for different skill set and hence I am confused whether I should update resume with proper wording or submit other documents without it.

Here is the list of documents I am submitting:

1. Reference Letters from current employers and previous employers
2. Reference letters from client in Australia and other client in Bahrain
3. PAYG and Salary Slips for last year salary in Australia
4. Engineering Degree (Computer Science) certificate and Mark-sheets.

I will really appreciate if you can help me clarify this. The reason is that last time I got assessment for Analyst Program which does not include my 8 years of experience as it did not match with same skill set. Now I am going to apply as Systems Analyst. By the way I have been technical architect for around 6 years and before that 4 years as systems analyst. 

regards, svaishya75


----------



## Kaushal (Oct 31, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> My timeline
> 
> Occupation : Systems Administrator
> Docs uploaded : 02-nov-11
> ...


Just was curious, did you already apply for IELTS?


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Kaushal said:


> Just was curious, did you already apply for IELTS?


Cleared the IELTS in December 2010 with L 7.5 R 8.5 W 7.5 S 7.5 overall 8.0. Due to some personal reasons had to delay the ACS assessment and immigration process.


----------



## s_sathish_in (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi,

I have got positive assessment last month as "Business Analyst". Here's my statutory declaration content. 

Date: 20th June 2011
Place: Chennai



AFFIDAVIT
TO WHOMSOVER IT MAY CONCERN

I S. Sathish Kumar, aged 31 years working as a Business System Analyst with XYZ Software Private Limited, [ADDRESS GOES HERE], India from July 2008 to till date, hereby do solemnly and sincerely declare as follows:

XYZ Software Private Limited cannot issue work experience letter briefly as this is against the company norms and policies. So I am enlisting my duties and responsibilities as mentioned below

DUTIES AT XYZ Software Private Limited

Products: 
Timeline: July ’08 – Till date
Role/Designation: Business System Analyst

Responsibilities 

LIST YOUR RESPONSIBILITIES IN BULLET POINTS HERE


Software Skills

•	Database: Postgresql, Mysql 
•	Linux Shell Scripting
•	MS OFFICE
•	Microsoft Windows
etc

Management Skill:

•	Team Building
•	Mentoring
•	Supervision
•	Managing Team 


To support this statement I have enclosed reference letter issued by colleagues Mr. A & Mr. B, and my Appointment letter.

I make this solemn declaration by virtue of the Statutory Declarations Act 1995 as amended and subject to the penalties provided by that Act for the making of false statements in statutory declarations to be true in every particular.


Signature of S. Sathish Kumar
Making the Declaration
Declared on this day of 20th June 2011



Hope this helps.

Thanks,
Sathish




au2011dream said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to know if there is anyone who just have been granted a positive ACS skill assessment recently (as systems analyst/ systems administrator - anzsco)? I'm currently in the process of completing the ACS documents and would like to validate if the statutory declaration I'm creating is at par with those who have been granted positive assesment. Any advise/tip or a sample statutory declaration may be?
> 
> ...


----------



## ismokoybisdak (Dec 8, 2011)

s_sathish_in said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got positive assessment last month as "Business Analyst". Here's my statutory declaration content.
> 
> ...


Hi Sattish! I would like to know if you still need to submit any other document from your company such as payslips, COE , etc.?


----------



## ilyasashraf (Dec 19, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by all the people here--Thanks to them.
> I also want to clear few things :
> 1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
> ...


Hi, good to know that you are heading towards successfull migration to Australia...I'm preparing my case by myself for "System Analyst" and bit confused how to prepare Job Description and detailed experience letter...I dont know how to prepare it that it should result positive...means if i can get a draft copy of any successfull case it will definitely help to prepare these letters and get attested by the employers...


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

*Victoria Sponsorship*

Dear Baljinsi

I must say I am very impressed by how kind-hearted you are. You have given a lot of ideas and true assistance to many.

I have read through the posts and I am a little bit confused. I want to apply for 170 for Victoria and any other State that can sponsor me. Why? Because my experience is mainly on System Administrator. Would you know if this is still in High Demand as they state on their website? And regarding the ACS, do I need all the documents before launching my online application?

Regards,
Patrick.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

patopking said:


> Dear Baljinsi
> 
> I must say I am very impressed by how kind-hearted you are. You have given a lot of ideas and true assistance to many.
> 
> ...


Hi Patrick, 

Recently, I got NSW sponsorship. I am also Systems Administrator by profession. Read my signature for current timeline. 

All the best for your future process.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

*System Administrator*

Dear Eagleseye,

From your timelines, it took you just over a month to have the assessment and sponsorship done! That is really cool. Have you now applied for your visa? How is the process going? Were you using an agent?

On a separate note, could you share with me how your process was, your documents etc.. I am looking into the option of System Admin as that is what my skills and experience match and I must say I am still confused on what exactly to do. You can email me on pkkariuki at gmail

Regards,
Patrick.



eagleseye said:


> Hi Patrick,
> 
> Recently, I got NSW sponsorship. I am also Systems Administrator by profession. Read my signature for current timeline.
> 
> All the best for your future process.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

patopking said:


> Dear Eagleseye,
> 
> From your timelines, it took you just over a month to have the assessment and sponsorship done! That is really cool. Have you now applied for your visa? How is the process going? Were you using an agent?
> 
> ...


No, still no visa application as I received sponsorship letter only on 7th Jan.it was surprisingly quick. I was expecting it to come by Jan end, so was not really ready with all the documents required, specially related to my wife and son. Still organising all the documents and other information. Yes I am processing my case through agent. 

What's your current progress? Currently, sys admin is open only in NSW and NT. So act fast.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

*System Admin*

I see. Makes sense.

I am in the process of putting together all the documents required for my ACS assessment. Once I have them all scanned and certified, I am thinking I will proceed to apply for ACS immediately and maybe at the same time apply for Victoria statee sponsorship. The thing is I am really not sure of everything. I was using an agent who asked me for a very high fee. So I am trying to get another one who can help.




eagleseye said:


> No, still no visa application as I received sponsorship letter only on 7th Jan.it was surprisingly quick. I was expecting it to come by Jan end, so was not really ready with all the documents required, specially related to my wife and son. Still organising all the documents and other information. Yes I am processing my case through agent.
> 
> What's your current progress? Currently, sys admin is open only in NSW and NT. So act fast.


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

patopking said:


> I see. Makes sense.
> 
> I am in the process of putting together all the documents required for my ACS assessment. Once I have them all scanned and certified, I am thinking I will proceed to apply for ACS immediately and maybe at the same time apply for Victoria statee sponsorship. The thing is I am really not sure of everything. I was using an agent who asked me for a very high fee. So I am trying to get another one who can help.


Hi Patopking,
ACS mainly would need :
1) Reference letter from all your companies who can prove your expereince.
2) Your relevant technical educational documents
3) Your Passport etc.
Then go through ACS website (there is separate special ACS website) and there you can apply online. Later you also have to send hard-copies.
Let me knw what all you have ready as of now from ACS perspective?

On Sponsorship side: Last year when I got VIC sponsorship , I had just submitted them a detailed CV. Later once my ACS assessment and IELTS were done, I had submitted them too. But VIC only wanted detailed resume at intial stage. I am not sure if they need anything more now during intial application....

Good Luck..


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

*System Admin*

Dear Baljinsi

Thank you for your reply.

I have the following at the moment:
1. my detailed CV
2. my degree transcripts and certificate
3. 2 reference letters from 2 of my last employers (I am yet to get one from the employer who I left in Dec 2011
4. my IELTS - 7.5

I am yet to get the documents certified by a lawyer. I hope to do this soon.

I have verified Vic only need my CV for now. However, if a positive assessment, then you are required to act within 30 days - hence the reason why I want to start my ACS assessment first so that even if they took a bit of time, I would not be rushed and panic should I get a +ve result from Vic government.

From your advice and ideas, I should just make sure my CV is good enough for Vic government to look at. Then I need to make sure I got all the necessary documents for ACS to assess. I want to look for an agent who might also assist as I am honestly getting confused by all that I have read on ACS website, DIAC and the SOL lists information and of course on this wonderful forum! My worry is that I have to take all the chances I can get and avoid/limit mistakes so I can get good results before July.




baljinsi said:


> Hi Patopking,
> ACS mainly would need :
> 1) Reference letter from all your companies who can prove your expereince.
> 2) Your relevant technical educational documents
> ...


----------



## hprvnm (May 26, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Sohc,
> 
> Did you get any reply on your application? I had also applied as Systems Analyst on 18th Oct but status is still IN PROCESS.
> Share your progress please,
> -Baljin


Hi Baljinsi, I am a new member of the forum and understand that you have helped many like me to take the ACS assessment. I would like to get in touch with you via email reg that. Just for an overview, I am a MS degree holder from a university in USA in mech eng. But have been working as Systems Analyst mostly into software testing. I have 6 years of experience in this field and would get my skilled assessed. It would be nice if i am able to get in touch with you. Hoping to hear back from you.

Thanks
hprvnm


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

patopking said:


> Dear Baljinsi
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


Trust me,It is nothing to be confused and it is very simple. AUS visa process is so descriptive and transparent that I never felt a need of any agent:
1) You need a detailed resume as per VIC format (Can be slightly different). I would suggest first to submit your application to VIC for sposnorship. They have limited seats for IT professionals and they may close it. Do not worry about ACS etc. because sponsorship itself will take 3-4 months to be finalised. By then you will be ready with ACS result also.
Technically no agent can help you to make a good CV. So sit yourself and review or send me for review your CV.

2)For ACS assessment, you are waiting for one reference. All references you will be ready with then. Process of applying to ACS is simple if your education is in computer related subjects. Just one day go through ACS website and jot down the process steps on a paper and act accordingly.

3) once your ACS assessment+IELTS+Sponsorship is done. You ust have to apply for VISA which is very straight forward process.

Just organize properly and I believe one can handle all this oneself. If you still feel difficulties, it is good to consult someone.

Thanks,
-Baljinsi


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Baljit,

Don't we need IELTS to give IELTS result before applying for VIC sponsorship?

I found following on thier website:

"When you lodge your online application, you must provide:

a detailed resume or CV
Victorian sponsorship declaration
IELTS results (if applicable)
offer of employment (if applicable). "

Please suggest.

my IELTS Test date is 9th Feb and result will be out in next 13 days. 

Thank you.
Best Regards,
Amarjit Singh


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

*System Admin*

Thank you, you have given me such a huge lift.

Please let me know your email. I can send you my current CV. Mine is pkkariuki at gmail do com

Regards,
Patrick.



baljinsi said:


> Trust me,It is nothing to be confused and it is very simple. AUS visa process is so descriptive and transparent that I never felt a need of any agent:
> 1) You need a detailed resume as per VIC format (Can be slightly different). I would suggest first to submit your application to VIC for sposnorship. They have limited seats for IT professionals and they may close it. Do not worry about ACS etc. because sponsorship itself will take 3-4 months to be finalised. By then you will be ready with ACS result also.
> Technically no agent can help you to make a good CV. So sit yourself and review or send me for review your CV.
> 
> ...


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

*System Administrator*

Dear Amar,

I have been researching and I can assure you that Vic sponsorship does not require IELTS at the time of application. This will only be required once you pass step 1 - which is the assessment of the CV that you will upload.

Regards,
Patrick.



amar_gahir said:


> Hi Baljit,
> 
> Don't we need IELTS to give IELTS result before applying for VIC sponsorship?
> 
> ...


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

patopking said:


> Dear Amar,
> 
> I have been researching and I can assure you that Vic sponsorship does not require IELTS at the time of application. This will only be required once you pass step 1 - which is the assessment of the CV that you will upload.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

I think we need to give IELTS assessment for applying VIC state sponsorship. Was just going through this. Below lines are taken from website

liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/visas-and-immigrating/skilled-visas/skilled-sponsored-visa-subclass-176#MinimumRequirements

Minimum eligibility requirements
Victoria sponsors a limited number of skilled migrants annually. Minimum eligibility requirements and assessment criteria are used to select the highest calibre applicants with the greatest chance of finding employment and settling in Victoria.

Meeting the minimum eligibility requirements does not guarantee Victorian Government sponsorship. Read more about how sponsorship applications are assessed.

Age
You must apply to DIAC for the Skilled – Sponsored (176) visa before your 50th birthday.

*English language
All applicants must have an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) score of at least six in each band score. Certain occupations require a higher standard of English for the purpose of state sponsorship - these occupations are specified on the State Sponsorship Occupation List for Victoria.

Please note that:

You must provide your IELTS assessment when you lodge your online application

If you are a citizen of the USA, UK, Canada, Republic of Ireland or New Zealand, you are not required to submit an IELTS assessment.

If you are required to provide an IELTS assessment, you must upload a scanned copy of your IELTS results as part of the online sponsorship application.*

Regards
Prakash


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

baljinsi said:


> Trust me,It is nothing to be confused and it is very simple. AUS visa process is so descriptive and transparent that I never felt a need of any agent:
> 1) You need a detailed resume as per VIC format (Can be slightly different). I would suggest first to submit your application to VIC for sposnorship. They have limited seats for IT professionals and they may close it. Do not worry about ACS etc. because sponsorship itself will take 3-4 months to be finalised. By then you will be ready with ACS result also.
> Technically no agent can help you to make a good CV. So sit yourself and review or send me for review your CV.
> 
> ...



Hi Baljinsi,

I have a query here. I have applied for ACS recently as ICT Business Analyst. My degree and post graduation are non-ICT. I have done a BBA and Masters in HR.
However I have a 2 year Aptech diploma and 10 years of overall ICT experience and my domain is Managed Services/IT support services (not programing/development).
My current co. (where I have 6 yrs and 8 months of exp) has given me all the reference letters as required by ACS. However, since I dont have the same from my previous co. (exp: 3yrs and 6 mths), I have made a stat declaration.

My question is, is my experience sufficient for the ACS to do it through the normal route instead of RPL? I am hoping that it doesnt get into the RPL mode.

Please help me with your inputs.

Thanks inadvance.

Regards
Prakash


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

patopking said:


> Dear Amar,
> 
> I have been researching and I can assure you that Vic sponsorship does not require IELTS at the time of application. This will only be required once you pass step 1 - which is the assessment of the CV that you will upload.
> 
> ...


AFAIK, Systems Administrator(262113) occupation is not listed in VIC SOL. currently, only NSW and Northern Territory are sponsoring Sys Admins. i do not have any idea about VIC Off-list Nominations policy. pls go through their website before applying.

Wish you good luck.

Eagleseye


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

*Network Specialist*

I will apply for the 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer



eagleseye said:


> AFAIK, Systems Administrator(262113) occupation is not listed in VIC SOL. currently, only NSW and Northern Territory are sponsoring Sys Admins. i do not have any idea about VIC Off-list Nominations policy. pls go through their website before applying.
> 
> Wish you good luck.
> 
> Eagleseye


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> AFAIK, Systems Administrator(262113) occupation is not listed in VIC SOL. currently, only NSW and Northern Territory are sponsoring Sys Admins. i do not have any idea about VIC Off-list Nominations policy. pls go through their website before applying.
> 
> Wish you good luck.
> 
> Eagleseye


Thanks Eagleseye. 

BTW, i am not applying for System Engineer.m aplying for Computer Network and Systems Engineer.

Thank you.
Best Regards,
Amarjit Singh.


----------



## svaishya75 (Nov 6, 2011)

Today I got my ACS done again as System s Analyst with positive assessment.
Date of Submission: 13th dec 2011
Date of approval: 12th jan 2012


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

svaishya75 said:


> Today I got my ACS done again as System s Analyst with positive assessment.
> Date of Submission: 13th dec 2011
> Date of approval: 12th jan 2012


Congratulations and good luck! :clap2:


----------



## svaishya75 (Nov 6, 2011)

eagleseye said:


> Congratulations and good luck! :clap2:


Thank you. I feel good now. Now time to prepare for IELTS :focus:


----------



## hprvnm (May 26, 2011)

svaishya75 said:


> Thank you. I feel good now. Now time to prepare for IELTS :focus:


Hi svaishya, congrats on ur positive assessment and all the best for ur IELTS performance. I am really confused as to which assessment to apply for. Will you be able to help me here if i give you a brief description about my work profile? Any input is much appreciated. I am a Master in Mechanical Engg from a public Uty in the USA. Then from 2005 I have been into the Telecommunication Industry in the USA. My current position is a Test Team Lead. I have been dealing with software testing for all these years. I can send u my resume if u would not mind to share ur email id. I am not sure if I should apply under Software Engg or as a Systems Analyst. Currently my work visa in the US reflects me as Systems Analyst. Hope you would help me out here. Expecting an input. Thanks in advance
hprvnm


----------



## svaishya75 (Nov 6, 2011)

Feel free to send me yr resume. also please share yr graduation detail. Is it computer related. Key is to prepare reference letter.


----------



## svaishya75 (Nov 6, 2011)

Email is my id at gmail.com


----------



## hprvnm (May 26, 2011)

Thank you svaishya. I see that you are online. Can i share my graduation details now?


----------



## hprvnm (May 26, 2011)

Hi svaishya, I did my BE Mechanical Engg in India and MS Mech Engg from USA. Completed my MS in 2004 and am working since then as Systems Analyst. My current responsibilities include preparing documents like Functional Specs, Test Requirement Docs, Test Plans, Exit reports as well as Deployment Summary Return. Moreover going through one full test cycle for a given project. I am also primary responsibilities include offshore project co-ordination and offshore and onshore team leading. I have worked at Program Lead capacity as well. The ANZSCO code for General skilled Migration has Systems Analyst. It also has Software engg. So wanted to find out which suited me the most and how to go about preparing the required docs for ACS assessment. That is why I want to get in touch with you as you have a positive assessment for Systems Analyst. Do u find the above explained profile anywhere similar to yours?


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

svaishya75 said:


> Thank you. I feel good now. Now time to prepare for IELTS :focus:


While uploading docs to ACS, i only see Declaration, Reference and Org structure as document type.

Should we upload appointment letters, relieving letters , experience , salary letters, ITR, Form 16 as "reference" type docs?

Please guide.

Thank you.
Best Regards,
Amarjit Singh


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Frnds,

I got following reply from ACS :-( :

In reference to your Skills Assessment, please be advised that we are unable to complete your application until further documentation is received. 

· Certified copy of detailed employer references from Employer 1, Employer 2, Employer 3 & Employer 4.



The employer reference needs to be on the company letterhead and include:

· The job title

· A detailed job description

· Specific dates of employment

· Clearly state whether employment was full-time or part-time

· Demonstrated levels of competence with any computer languages, the various types of hardware and software used and the extent of involvement with any major projects.



Please Note: ACS is unable to accept letters of appointment, self statutory declarations or contracts as employment references.


I have already provided self-declaration for all of the employment history. and for current employer i have provided my colleague reference as well.

Please suggest me what to do? 

Thank you.
Best Regards,
Amarjit Singh.


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

amar_gahir said:


> Hi Frnds,
> 
> I got following reply from ACS :-( :
> 
> ...


In your self statutory declarations, did you clearly mention that you company does not provide reference letters? It is very important.

colleague reference cannot be equated to supervisor reference, if that person is your supervisor, then you need to send some kind of hierarchy chart which shows he/she is your supervisor.

Also you should have sent a business card of your supervisor.


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

aarkay said:


> In your self statutory declarations, did you clearly mention that you company does not provide reference letters? It is very important.
> 
> colleague reference cannot be equated to supervisor reference, if that person is your supervisor, then you need to send some kind of hierarchy chart which shows he/she is your supervisor.
> 
> Also you should have sent a business card of your supervisor.


Hi,

For current employer i already provided HR reference letter but without job duties. it confirms my joining date, job type permanent, salary revisions, current manager etc on company's letterhead.

and for job responsibilities i provided my senior reference on company letterhead.

Yes i provided business card of my senior. but no org chart.

what should i do now? I have replied him stating that for Current employer i provided HR letter stating dates and job title of employment. i got that from automated tool. 



Thank you.
Best Regards,
Amarjit Singh


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

amar_gahir said:


> Hi,
> 
> For current employer i already provided HR reference letter but without job duties. it confirms my joining date, job type permanent, salary revisions, current manager etc on company's letterhead.
> 
> ...




Jade is my CO. hows d experience with him ?


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

i believe its the worst CO i have ever heard.He's not ready to listen anything.

his reply:

"Good Morning,

Please advise if you are unable to provide further documentation and if you wish to be assessed with the documentation already submitted."

Crappppp


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

amar_gahir said:


> i believe its the worst CO i have ever heard.He's not ready to listen anything.
> 
> his reply:
> 
> ...


She really seems to be a hard rock to crack.....do one thing...prepare a new stat dec.... as a reference from your colleague....show him/her as your supervisor....who knows you since X years....and get that stat-dec written from your supervisor's name.....signed by him/her......this stat-dec will serve as reference letter....in that mention...your all designations....your tasks performed in each designation....and other stuff......

also, write another self-dec....in which you will mention the stuff more or less similar to the above said stat-dec.....but in this very clearly mention....that organization does not give ref letters....as a matter of company policy....hence you are submitting stat-dec.....as mentioned in the booklet of PASA....

sometimes one does hit these kind of hard rocks......do not worry bro...even I faced similar situation as yours....got a decline for first time from ACS....and I had to re-apply the next time ....got approved in second attempt....

try....that's all you can do...


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

aarkay said:


> She really seems to be a hard rock to crack.....do one thing...prepare a new stat dec.... as a reference from your colleague....show him/her as your supervisor....who knows you since X years....and get that stat-dec written from your supervisor's name.....signed by him/her......this stat-dec will serve as reference letter....in that mention...your all designations....your tasks performed in each designation....and other stuff......
> 
> also, write another self-dec....in which you will mention the stuff more or less similar to the above said stat-dec.....but in this very clearly mention....that organization does not give ref letters....as a matter of company policy....hence you are submitting stat-dec.....as mentioned in the booklet of PASA....
> 
> ...


Thanks for support bro..

Did you gave reference of old application with ACS while applying second time or you filed it as fresh application? there is an option on the ACS page that if you want to link to old applications. my point is do i need to upload the docs again and send hard copies again. 

in parallel i m trying to reach the old companies..lets see if personal visit helps......


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

amar_gahir said:


> Thanks for support bro..
> 
> Did you gave reference of old application with ACS while applying second time or you filed it as fresh application? there is an option on the ACS page that if you want to link to old applications. my point is do i need to upload the docs again and send hard copies again.
> 
> in parallel i m trying to reach the old companies..lets see if personal visit helps......


I did not give the reference of the old application, because I changed my nominated ANZCO code. My first app was for "Analyst programmer" and I prepared the next as a "Software Engg", so I avoided giving reference of the first...


----------



## svaishya75 (Nov 6, 2011)

au2011dream said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to know if there is anyone who just have been granted a positive ACS skill assessment recently (as systems analyst/ systems administrator - anzsco)? I'm currently in the process of completing the ACS documents and would like to validate if the statutory declaration I'm creating is at par with those who have been granted positive assesment. Any advise/tip or a sample statutory declaration may be?
> 
> ...


Hi, I got positive assessment result for Systems Analyst but I was able to get reference letters from all the companies starting from year 2000. Not sure about your requirement but right now. Someone who has submitted this letter will be able to help you. May I ask you why can't you get the letter from your senior. It is easy to get it assessed.


----------



## narl (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm writing documents for RPL.

I wonder what is the references in the project report.
It is written in application form.

Project Report
vi. references
References are required to substantiate the experience cited in the above project report. Please include verifiable certified statements from your referees.

Does it mean I have to get document from employer even though I have work references already?

Please let me know.
Thank you.


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

I have just got my Positive outcome on my ACS skills assessment.

Date Filed: 2nd Jan, 2011
Received : 8th Jan, 2011
With Assessor: 9th Jan, 2011
Case Finalised: 27th Jan, 2011

That was Quick. Goodluck for those still waiting.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

That was fast. Congratulations!


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

patopking said:


> That was fast. Congratulations!


Thanks.


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

rgogada said:


> I have just got my Positive outcome on my ACS skills assessment.
> 
> Date Filed: 2nd Jan, 2011
> Received : 8th Jan, 2011
> ...


---------------------------------------

Congratulations rgogada, that was with good speed. What was your skill code and did they assess your complete exp and provided the result with same? 
Mine is in stage 4 now and waiting for a positive result.

Thanks, Sri


----------



## rgogada (Jan 9, 2012)

Hyd2Aus said:


> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Congratulations rgogada, that was with good speed. What was your skill code and did they assess your complete exp and provided the result with same?
> Mine is in stage 4 now and waiting for a positive result.
> ...


Mine was 261111. I have about 11 years exp, and got the same. Good luck to you.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

*Positive ACS assessment for Systems Analyst*

Hi,

This is to share the good news of positive ACS skills assesment for Systems Analyst. I've few learnings from my experience to share it with the group.

Applied/Docs Received: Dec 1
CO Assigned: Dec 4
Requested for additional docs: Dec 18
Additional docs sent/received: Jan 8
Final Result: Jan 25



Learning 1: I would have avoided this situation by being bit more cautious. I'm having 10 years of experience where for last 8 years I'm with same employer (MNC). I got employee reference letter from my supervisor, he has given the reference letter for last 3 years as he joined the organization after me and he dont want to attest for the period before he joined. I thought it is fine as I'm submitting various proof (payslips, offer letters, promotion letters etc)on my continued employment. Here i was asked for the reference letter for my complete 8 years, so I had to find out another past supervisor to get the additional reference letter for rest of the years. Here I took 3 weeks to get the additional docs and I've submitted.


Tips: Please ensure your reference letter covers your entire tenure of your experience, ACS will not accept the reference for partial years even though you provide any other docs (pay slips, bank statements, self decln etc).


Learning 2:
My total years of experience is 10 years by December 2011. I was in assumption that i will get all my years assessed at Systems Analyst level, but unfortunately my first two years were not considered at System Analyst level and ACS recongized my System Analyst experience as 7 years and 11 months, ohhh I was in short of 1 month experience to meet 8 years to quality for 15 points. This was because my supervisors reference letter was dated by Nov 2011.

I've written to the CO about my situation and provided the supporting documents to claim the 8th year completion (reward certificate) from my organization. I'm glad that ACS has accepted the additional document and rewarded the additional month to get total 8 years. They had sent a revised assesment.

Tip: Please dont assume all your experience will be counted, if you are nearing a milestone date (e.g on a particular month /date if you are completing 8 years/6 years etc) wait for that date and then apply to ACS so that they recognize your complete experience.

Thanks for reading my experience.


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello All -
This morning I got an email from ACS with the positive result for 261314. I would like to take this opportunity to THANK all the folks here specialy, Anj, MaddyOZ, VarunSal, Happ, Coolsnake, Lifeisgood, and other seniors expats. Your suggestions and advises made this process easy and simple. My timelines are here...

Date Filed: 9th Jan, 2012
Received : 12th Jan, 2012
With Assessor: 24th Jan, 2012
Case Finalised: 01st Feb, 2012

Regards,
Sri


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats. Good luck for IELTS.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Hyd2Aus said:


> Hello All -
> This morning I got an email from ACS with the positive result for 261314. I would like to take this opportunity to THANK all the folks here specialy, Anj, MaddyOZ, VarunSal, Happ, Coolsnake, Lifeisgood, and other seniors expats. Your suggestions and advises made this process easy and simple. My timelines are here...
> 
> Date Filed: 9th Jan, 2012
> ...


Congrats Sridhar. Glad we could help. Hope all your experience was considered & assessed positively. 

Good luck with the IELTS.


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Ankur and Coolsnake! Yes Coolsnake, almost all my exp was considered except for one of the employer, which was acquired by other firm even though I provided stat decl, tax return docs, pay slips, offer letter. For the very initial employers, which were closed down, they considered the exp letter prvoided by them long back but they considered the timelines till the date on that exp letter only, not all the exp from that employer. But overall I'm happy that I got this assessment for more than 8 yrs of exp and I could get all the points for overseas exp more than 8 yrs .

Coolsnake, where r u with ur VIC SS now? what abt ur IELTS?

Thanks and Regards,
Sri


----------



## sujya (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi,
Could some someone please advise?. The day after ACS start to process my application I have been granted for MACS CT(I received the email from ACS). And then I asked Assessment officer if i can send that document to them as I thought it will be a + for my assessment. 

However they put my application on hold and waiting for my CT certified copy which i think will take 2 more weeks for me to submit to them.

My question is, is the CT certification is worth for me to keep my assement on hold or i should ask them to proceed without it.

Much appreciated your advise .

-Sujya-


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

:noidea:


Hyd2Aus said:


> Thanks Ankur and Coolsnake! Yes Coolsnake, almost all my exp was considered except for one of the employer, which was acquired by other firm even though I provided stat decl, tax return docs, pay slips, offer letter. For the very initial employers, which were closed down, they considered the exp letter prvoided by them long back but they considered the timelines till the date on that exp letter only, not all the exp from that employer. But overall I'm happy that I got this assessment for more than 8 yrs of exp and I could get all the points for overseas exp more than 8 yrs .
> 
> Coolsnake, where r u with ur VIC SS now? what abt ur IELTS?
> 
> ...


Great... That's nice. Congrats once again. 

I am done with IELTS & currently waiting for SS result from Vic. :noidea:

I hope you are already aware that its only Vic now which is providing SS for 261314 code.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

noidea:

Great... That's nice. Congrats once again. 


coolsnake said:


> :
> I am done with IELTS & currently waiting for SS result from Vic. :noidea:
> 
> I hope you are already aware that its only Vic now which is providing SS for 261314 code.


Couls you please post your timeline, when you applied for Vic SS? I'm also planning to apply for and wondering whether I will get it before July 2012 (Skill select)


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Couls you please post your timeline, when you applied for Vic SS? I'm also planning to apply for and wondering whether I will get it before July 2012 (Skill select)


I applied for Vic SS on 23rd January. So its just been a week and a bit. All Vic needs is IELTS score, your resume and a declaration form which you will find on their website. So if you are done with your IELTS, you should apply immediately. If you clear the initial screening they would ask you for ACS assessment result and give you enough time to submit the same.

Good luck!!


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Baljinsi, Eagleseye and my friends here... do I need (when applying on the ACS website) to attach my degree and higher diploma course outlines or how does ACS get to evaluate my course against the recognised Australian qualifications?


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

patopking said:


> Baljinsi, Eagleseye and my friends here... do I need (when applying on the ACS website) to attach my degree and higher diploma course outlines or how does ACS get to evaluate my course against the recognised Australian qualifications?


Yes mate.. you need to attach the docs related to your education. They don't need 10th and 10+2. basically your graduation and post-graduation ( if any). and all related docs to ICT study ( diploma/degree/certifications)


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

the degree course outline is about 40 pages. all these must be certified?


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

patopking said:


> the degree course outline is about 40 pages. all these must be certified?


yes. all Detailed marks sheets and degrees must be attested.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Finally I applied for Vic ss. And I now have my reference. Now quickly uploading my documents on ACS for assessment.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

*System Admin*

Dear Baljinsi and other expats,

I have started my ACS online application this afternoon. I have 2 queries:
1. On experience, it is mandatory to put the end date of employment, how then do I update experience for my current job/employer?
2. On the payment tab, I cannot see any suitable option. I have already paid through bank transfer (on Tuesday) but the only options you have is Money Order, Cheque or Credit Card. Please advise.

Regards,
Patrick.



baljinsi said:


> Hi Patopking,
> ACS mainly would need :
> 1) Reference letter from all your companies who can prove your expereince.
> 2) Your relevant technical educational documents
> ...


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Someone help me please. and also do I need to have the email from ACS and the application form certified?


----------



## savyasree (Feb 11, 2012)

coolsnake said:


> Congrats Sridhar. Glad we could help. Hope all your experience was considered & assessed positively.
> 
> Good luck with the IELTS.


Congrats sridhar!

can anyone please help me out with complete checklist for ACS.
ALso any reference letters format available to share with me that would be of great help.


----------



## savyasree (Feb 11, 2012)

one typical questions. please friends help me out in this confusion

I am working in a small consulting firm XYZ and i work from their client locations which are reputed one's. and i am permanent employee of that small consulting firm. Now does ACS or DIAC requires docs from my client also, because my work locations all at client only. And if so i dont think client will by any chance provide me any references for obvious reasons. 
Please can anyone guide me on this. I am stuck with lot of data but little information.

Thanks


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

Savyasree -
You can find very detailed info on this form..I guess, posted by Anj, varunsal and other seniors. I'm trying to provide quick info here as well...You need to get the employment reference letter from your employer only..I don't think there is a need for client letters. Except resume, you need to get it certified on all the documents from a local lawyer or notary people.

Check list -
1. Your Resume
2. Employment reference letters....In the chronological order...from the current to old one.
3. If u can't get emp ref letters, u can plan on submitting stat decl docs on stamp paper with the reason included, and the supporting docs like pay slips, tax returns blah blah anything which shows ur relationship with that company
4. Bachelors/PG educational certificates including the details mark sheets with each subject name mentioned.
5. Passport 1st two and last 2 pages.

Others can correct, if I missed any...

Regards,
Sri


----------



## Hyd2Aus (Nov 8, 2011)

For Emp Ref letter you should have them on ur company letter head, it needs to have your employment time with the company, min number of working hrs per week, your position and, if possible, salary details. Major thing is, your role and responsibilities clearly mentioned in there. You can have them in a paragraph or bullet points.

Regards,
Sri


----------



## savyasree (Feb 11, 2012)

Hyd2Aus said:


> For Emp Ref letter you should have them on ur company letter head, it needs to have your employment time with the company, min number of working hrs per week, your position and, if possible, salary details. Major thing is, your role and responsibilities clearly mentioned in there. You can have them in a paragraph or bullet points.
> 
> Regards,
> Sri



Thank you so much for quick response. 
please do share with me reference letters format to .........................., you can remove all your personal details from it.

please clarify on stat dec, notary, certified copies? Gazetted officer can do right? why notary?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## savyasree (Feb 11, 2012)

Please help me understand better

Notary, stat dec, certified copies and gazzeted signed doc's. 
Cant we have gazzeted sign across all docs? 
also my manager sits in delhi, so ideally he has to send me reference in mail, then i should take print of that and make a affidavit? right? please correct me?
also his business card? business card also be attested or should send original card?

please share reference format if anyone can?

please can also reached me ..............


----------



## jagadeesha (May 20, 2010)

Which documents require certifying?
 copies of all identification documents
 documents relating to training and education (e.g. Statement of Results)
 professional memberships
 certificates
 employer references if the proper copy have not been submitted

Copies should be certified from Notary and each copy of every page of the original document must be certified separately and must show clearly:
 the words 'certified true copy of the original'
 the original signature of the certifying officer
 the name and address or provider/registration number (where appropriate) of the certifying officer legibly printed below the signature.

You can get more information from ACS website under FAQ and Checklist section.


----------



## amar_gahir (Sep 14, 2011)

savyasree said:


> Please help me understand better
> 
> Notary, stat dec, certified copies and gazzeted signed doc's.
> Cant we have gazzeted sign across all docs?
> ...


Only Notarized docs are valid outside india.


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

One suggestion I have is you write the reference letters yourself and get your old managers to sign them 

Then you can make sure what is on these reference letters like how much you were payed what city / country you worked in how long you worked there etc

I just got back a positive assessment from ACS

Private message me. And I can send you my entire ACS application including RPL if you need it


----------



## savyasree (Feb 11, 2012)

Alan H said:


> One suggestion I have is you write the reference letters yourself and get your old managers to sign them
> 
> Then you can make sure what is on these reference letters like how much you were payed what city / country you worked in how long you worked there etc
> 
> ...



Thank you Alan. how to send my email id. i have posted earlier my email id but was removed by site admin i think.....


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Have to go to the private message function and send me a message from there !


----------



## savyasree (Feb 11, 2012)

Alan H said:


> Have to go to the private message function and send me a message from there !




..............................


----------



## savyasree (Feb 11, 2012)

what about colleague business card? even that has to be attested or made certified copies?


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

auzee_bujji said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is to share the good news of positive ACS skills assesment for Systems Analyst. I've few learnings from my experience to share it with the group.
> 
> ...



Congrats auzee_bujji

I was wondering if u submitted all you reference letters on a letter head or on a stamp paper. 
As i have got the reference letters signed by my supervisors with their business card but it is on a A4 sheet. As we not authorised to use the company letter head and managers are reluctant to sign on a stamp paper.

As supporting documents i have offer letter, hike letter, payslips and a brief letter given by the HR of my tenure, designation and location.

Please let me know if it is mandatory to get the reference on a company letter head or on a stamp paper


Regards
Anand


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

Alan H said:


> One suggestion I have is you write the reference letters yourself and get your old managers to sign them
> 
> Then you can make sure what is on these reference letters like how much you were payed what city / country you worked in how long you worked there etc
> 
> ...


Alan 

did u get all the letters on a stamp paper i mean statutory declaration from the managers??? As i have letters from the managers on a A4 sheet with their business cards and a email from HR that they cannot provide letters for ACS but i have a letter which was given to me in January from the HR which states my current designation, duration of my employment and location. Which i am planning to use as a supporting document.
Only problem is my managers are reluctant to give it on a stamp paper.


----------



## savyasree (Feb 11, 2012)

is it mandatory to mention Full time or part time in reference letters. I have seen format from HR dept and they dont have that in their template. and they said this part stating FT or PT cannot be added in their standard template? how to address this issue? any pointers please!


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

World2009 said:


> Alan
> 
> did u get all the letters on a stamp paper i mean statutory declaration from the managers??? As i have letters from the managers on a A4 sheet with their business cards and a email from HR that they cannot provide letters for ACS but i have a letter which was given to me in January from the HR which states my current designation, duration of my employment and location. Which i am planning to use as a supporting document.
> Only problem is my managers are reluctant to give it on a stamp paper.


I wrote each letter myself
Then had the documents signed by my previous managers and then had those documents notarized and stamp.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tauseef (Feb 16, 2012)

*ACS Assesment + Info needed*

Hi,

I am an IT Professional with around 5 years of experience and holding different designations like systems operation engg, Network Administrator and System Administrator during my career. I want to send my assessment to ACS with "System Analyst" as the Code. Please help me how can I prepare this. All of my experience letters contains roles and responsibilities related to System/Network Admin. I cannot ask my past employers to issue me new letters, neither I have any colleague higher in designations than me during my entire career. 80% of the time I was directly reporting to my CEO. I can get the System Analyst roles on experience letter from my current employeer but the duration will be only 20 months. I need to know how much work experience is needed to apply as System Analyst and Can I self declare all my previous JOBs with System Analyst duties? will they have any effect on the assessment. ACS might wonder why all are self declarations?

Designations which I have acquired so far are (in ascending order from March 2007) :

System Operation Engg. (5 months)
Network Admin (14 months)
System Admin (32 months)
Manager IT (8 months)


Your help will be highly appreciated

Regards,

Tauseef


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Acs skill assessment status*

Hi Guys,

I have applied for Acs skill assessment for the second time. on my first occasion i had only 3.5 years of experience and ACS requested 4 years of work experience.

So re-applied again after completing 4 years. As soon as my documents were received they changed the status of my application to "With Assessor" . this status has been there for more than 2 weeks now. As i know it ACS only change the status to "With Assessor" at the final stage and the applicant gets the result after a couple of days.

Has anybody gone through the same experience????


----------



## Aussie Visitor (Aug 2, 2011)

spin123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for Acs skill assessment for the second time. on my first occasion i had only 3.5 years of experience and ACS requested 4 years of work experience.
> 
> ...



my application status was "With Assessor" for 2 weeks and then i recieved soft copy of assessment letter. Soon you can expect mail from ACS.


----------



## jagadeesha (May 20, 2010)

spin123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for Acs skill assessment for the second time. on my first occasion i had only 3.5 years of experience and ACS requested 4 years of work experience.
> 
> ...



You can expect results at any moment


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied for Acs skill assessment for the second time. on my first occasion i had only 3.5 years of experience and ACS requested 4 years of work experience.
> 
> ...


"ACS only change the status to "With Assessor" at the final stage and the applicant gets the result after a couple of days" ----- this is not true, I guess.

Mine also was in "With Assessor" status for more than two weeks. I hope you will get the result soon.


----------



## eskaydoubleyoo (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with applying for ACS assessment with a technical institute applied degree as a qualification?

I'm nearly ready to apply, but wanted to see if anyone had already gone through it. Specifically the applied degree is the Bachelors of Applied Technology - Information Systems Development from SAIT (it's in Calgary, Alberta, Canada).

The degree is highly relevant to the Systems Analyst category, but isn't recognized under the Seoul Accord or signatories for Canada (CIPS). 

any help would be super awesome!


----------



## Alwani89 (Feb 25, 2012)

Dear,
Can you share me some of your reference letters look like, I really appreicate it and pray for all you. my email is akberalwani at gmail


baljinsi said:


> Hi taker312,
> Thanks a lot.
> Below points to be considered carefully:
> 1) Preferably reference letter should be on a letter head. it doesn't matter who signs it, your manager OR your colleague at higher position Or HR who would definitely get it first approved by your manager. Important is Email address, physical address and/or phone number of the person should be mentioned. If you are unable to get on letter head, anything should be mentined on 50 rupees stamp paper as a declaration.
> ...


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Got my ACS positive assessment today..... . Btw this is the second time i applied. During the earlier occasion i did not have sufficient work experience.

My time lines are as follows,

Documents Sent: Feb 4th 2012
Documents Received: Feb 7th 2012
With Assessor: Feb 8th 2012
Case Finalized: Mar 5th 2012


----------



## World2009 (May 25, 2009)

i have applied for ACS on the 29th of Feb and ACS received the hard copies of the docs on the 5th. I received an email for the same from vickie latu..... and from 1st of march my status says that i am in stage two any idea how long will it take to get into the next stage


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Guys....

ACS is again on slow track i guess. Mine is in 'With Assessor' status from last 3 weeks.Hopefully i will receive the result this week


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Received my ACS result today 

My Timelines:
Applied ACS: 27 Jan 2012
Requested for additional Documentation:30 Jan 2012
Provided Additional Documentation : 20 Feb 2012
Received Positive Result : 9 Mar 2012
Managed by: Vannessa

Good luck for everyone waiting for their Results


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

zdeveloper said:


> Hi
> 
> Just want to ask a question regarding ACS Assessment...
> 
> ...


ACS doesn't mention the group in the result. 
I think when the assessment is complete, there is nothing to do with groups. Our group is a matter of concern only before we apply for assessment. This is my own understanding, may be I am wrong.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

zdeveloper said:


> Hi
> 
> Just want to ask a question regarding ACS Assessment...
> 
> ...


ACS doesn't mention the group in the result. 
I think when the assessment is complete, there is nothing to do with groups. Our group is a matter of concern only before we apply for assessment. This is my own understanding, may be I am wrong.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Dear all,
I also received my positive results today. There was no mention of groups.
I would like to thank especially Varunsal, baljinsi, eagleseye and all others in this forum. You are wonderful and thanks to you and almighty God, I have received these results - no agent used!
My timeline for the assessment:
Documents received - 02 March
Case finalised - 28 March
Now waiting on the Victoria SS results.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

patopking said:


> Dear all,
> I also received my positive results today. There was no mention of groups.
> I would like to thank especially Varunsal, baljinsi, eagleseye and all others in this forum. You are wonderful and thanks to you and almighty God, I have received these results - no agent used!
> My timeline for the assessment:
> ...


Congratulations. We are here to help and support each other. Maybe in future you will be helping someone.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

I got my results today as Systems Analyst.

My timeline:

14.03.2012 - applied online
19.03.2012 - documents received by ACS
30.03.2012 - assessment result


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Just one point I would like to add on this post. ACS only needs the documents they have outlined on their website. There is no need to payslips if you have the employer reference letter that has all the details as they have indicated. And also, there is no need for employment contract letters.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

patopking said:


> Just one point I would like to add on this post. ACS only needs the documents they have outlined on their website. There is no need to payslips if you have the employer reference letter that has all the details as they have indicated. And also, there is no need for employment contract letters.


True.


----------



## eskaydoubleyoo (Aug 21, 2011)

Alan H said:


> One suggestion I have is you write the reference letters yourself and get your old managers to sign them
> 
> Then you can make sure what is on these reference letters like how much you were payed what city / country you worked in how long you worked there etc
> 
> ...


Hi Alan,

Would i be able to email you instead? I'm putting together my application letters, and could use some guidelines.

Thanks


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

eskaydoubleyoo said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Would i be able to email you instead? I'm putting together my application letters, and could use some guidelines.
> 
> Thanks


Sure just pm me your email address


----------



## eskaydoubleyoo (Aug 21, 2011)

Alan H said:


> Sure just pm me your email address


funny thing bout that is i don't have enough posts to PM yet 

but hey, why not: mrseriouslyawesome [at] gmail [dot] com

thanks!


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

*sainath*



eagleseye said:


> Thanks baljinsi


hi

i was going through all the posts between you and baljinsi

what amazed me was the status u have put: ACS in 20 days and NSW SS in 6 days... 

congratulations!!!

i am targeting this june 30 and would request your suggestions:

1.my ACS moved to "with accessor" on 4th Apr... when can i expect the final output?

2.im writing my IELTS on 12th May.... so if everything goes positive i should have my ACS report and IELTS score card by 25th May.

3.what do you suggest after that...can i afford a sponsorship? i saw my code 261313 listed under NSW and Victoria? but will i be able to make my target of 30th June including sponsorship in that case?

4.How favorable is going to DIAC without Sponsorship?

5.After applying for DIAC too, can i go for sponsorship and update DIAC if i get one?

i would appreciate if you answer the above out of your experience. thanks in advance.

sainath


----------



## kitkar (Apr 7, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> hi
> 
> i was going through all the posts between you and baljinsi
> 
> ...



Hi sainath,

Do u mind sharing yr acs application timeline in more detail? My agent submitted my acs application on 19th April 2012 n I m waiting anxiously.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

kitkar said:


> Hi sainath,
> 
> Do u mind sharing yr acs application timeline in more detail? My agent submitted my acs application on 19th April 2012 n I m waiting anxiously.


i applied on 26th march... 2nd apr they recieved docs, 5th or so it moved to the stage 4 which means they will not need any additional docs and currently with accessor, if no issues i can expect the result worst by 5th May (though they say its max 12 weeks). if u pass stage 3 and the docs are perfect 4 - 5 weeks should be good to get.

u should check the status in ACS website for updates.


----------



## bangsree (May 10, 2012)

I have applied for ACS in Feb.. now it is in Stage-4 with Assessor. There was a delay as they have asked for details roles and resp from my current employer.

Date Received	22-February-2012
Code: 262113

Not sure how many more days it will take. any suggestions frens?


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

Just be patient, you should receive their last word within 7 days now.


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> i applied on 26th march... 2nd apr they recieved docs, 5th or so it moved to the stage 4 which means they will not need any additional docs and currently with accessor, if no issues i can expect the result worst by 5th May (though they say its max 12 weeks). if u pass stage 3 and the docs are perfect 4 - 5 weeks should be good to get.
> 
> u should check the status in ACS website for updates.


plz do keep us posted about ur status...


----------



## samedesh (May 12, 2012)

Hi Baljinsi,

I am planning to apply for ACS assessment for role of Analyst Programmer. I have B.Sc Degree in Electronics(in final year) with no computer subjects but I have work experience of 5 years and 7 months in reputed Software Company.

My queries are
1. Which application type should I select? General Skills or RPL?

Please help.. I am very confused in selecting application type due to my qualification.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

samedesh said:


> Hi Baljinsi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS assessment for role of Analyst Programmer. I have B.Sc Degree in Electronics(in final year) with no computer subjects but I have work experience of 5 years and 7 months in reputed Software Company.
> 
> ...


AFAIK... you definitely have to go for RPL and for that u need 6yrs of experience in the mentioned occupation.


----------



## samedesh (May 12, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> AFAIK... you definitely have to go for RPL and for that u need 6yrs of experience in the mentioned occupation.


Thanks nagasainath,

Do you have any sample documents for RPL project.


----------



## nagasainath (Apr 20, 2012)

samedesh said:


> Thanks nagasainath,
> 
> Do you have any sample documents for RPL project.


fortunately, i could escape RPL, as an ECE grad from JNTU, is considered a computing equivalent by ACS...so no clue of how RPL works


----------



## aarkay (Nov 12, 2010)

nagasainath said:


> fortunately, i could escape RPL, as an ECE grad from JNTU, is considered a computing equivalent by ACS...so no clue of how RPL works


there are various threads which cater to RPL applications....search within expatforum...


----------



## rajansid (Jun 4, 2012)

My documents reached ACS on 14th May'2012. It is showning with Accessor since then. When can I expecta response from them ?
I have 10 years of IT experience and I have applied in ICT buisness Analyst Category.
I have IELTS 7.5 ( more than 7 in each band).
I am also applying for Victoria SS today.
Any one received ACS resulted recently.


----------



## anmolpuri (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I received a positive ACS assessment in Sep 2011 for Systems Analyst.


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

Dear Baljinsi,

I have assessed as network security specialist in 2010 and due to some personal reasons i was not able to pursue my case further and at that moment same occupation was removed from list, now i want to re-asses myself as computer network and system engineer and i have 7+ experience 

*BUT* my consultant is asking that ACS have your record as network security engineer and they will not accept you case for assessment, I need your suggestions and advices to start my journey again.

Regards
Samper


----------



## sleepyeyes (Aug 3, 2012)

*Rpl*

Dear Baljinsi,
I have a 4 years Electronics and communications degree (B.E) from India. I am preparing for RPL and got stuck. You think it is not needed.? Then I need to do just the skills assessment? But I need 15 points from DIAC. I have 12+ years experience in computer network and systems engineer. Your advise is highy appreciated.
Jason


----------



## trivenigk (Aug 23, 2012)

*Hi*

Hi Baljinsi, 

Hope you are doing good , i am thinking to apply for Skill assesmement for System Analyst , for this i had already approached all my previous and current employers and requested for the detailed letter on Job Duties, responsibilities , etc., 
I am planning to do this entire process by own , i need all your support in achieving this success , 
if you are able to provide all the steps ,document formats and any other info regarding the assessment 

A brief about me i am having more than 8 years of IT work experience and completed my Masters in Information Technology 

please provide your valuable suggestions 

If you are able to provide me your eamil address , i can mail you directly 

thanks for all your support !!


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Dear Forum Members,

It has been pleasure sharing and caring by this great forum for Australia migration.
I am having small query about my ACS assessment.

Firstly, here is my background.
Diploma holder with having 12 Years of ICT experience as SAP Technical consultant (Basis) and working here in Australia since April 2010 on 457 visa. Last year September, I submitted the application with Systems administrator skill code with ACS and they assessed positively for around 7 years. (4 years has not considered due to the insufficient reference letter)

Furthermore, I would like to re-assess my skills with Systems Analyst rather Systems administrator which is in state sponsorship list. I had collected few more reference letters to support that left over experience calculation last time assessment.

Does ACS consider my new application and assess as Systems Analyst code?
Will they revise my previous application history and assess with same occupation code (Systems Administrator)?

Appreciate, if someone from this forum provides me the valuable ideas for this query.

Cheers
:ranger:


----------



## tirumalboda (Aug 14, 2012)

nagasainath said:


> AFAIK... you definitely have to go for RPL and for that u need 6yrs of experience in the mentioned occupation.



Hi nagasainath,

I am having 4 years 11 months experience in IT as Developer.But My current Designation in Associate consultant and my degree is in Mechanical.

Plz suggest me,

1)Am I eligible for GSM? IF yes,Plz tell which typ eof Visa is suitable?

2)Which AZNSCO CODE is suitable for me?

Thanks,'
Tirumal.


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello All

Anyone has any idea on whether a ELECTRICAL AND ELECTRONICS ENGINEERING from India is considered as a ICT degree by ACS? any such experiences so far?

please input your thoughts


----------



## rajeshp (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats Baljinsi - 

I am also falling in System Analyst category.
and initiating for PR process. could you please help me or Guide me for the subclass 189 with details steps.

how to proceed.

should i create EOI account first or get complete the IELTS exam.

Please let me know the sequence steps. 

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Rajesh


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

samper said:


> Dear Baljinsi,
> 
> I have assessed as network security specialist in 2010 and due to some personal reasons i was not able to pursue my case further and at that moment same occupation was removed from list, now i want to re-asses myself as computer network and system engineer and i have 7+ experience
> 
> ...


Hi Samper,
Sorry for a late answer. You have couple of positive points even ACS has your records:
- You were positively assessed earlier
- You must have given earlier duties as Network security guy --right? If so Make your all other duties as "Network Engineer" and you should be good. In your case it is worth to go ahead and take this calculated risk.
-BAljinsi


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

sleepyeyes said:


> Dear Baljinsi,
> I have a 4 years Electronics and communications degree (B.E) from India. I am preparing for RPL and got stuck. You think it is not needed.? Then I need to do just the skills assessment? But I need 15 points from DIAC. I have 12+ years experience in computer network and systems engineer. Your advise is highy appreciated.
> Jason


Hi Jason,
I have posted in Multiple threads that an EC guy does not need RPL. I myself got positively assessed by ACS and I am an Electrnics and Comm Engineer.
Please treat yourself as Computer Science guy and prepare your application. MAke sure that your marksheets should have subjects or units name which could indicate to ACS clearly about your syllabus.
-Baljinsi


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

vangareddy said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> It has been pleasure sharing and caring by this great forum for Australia migration.
> I am having small query about my ACS assessment.
> ...


Bump to get some positive response soon...


----------



## sandy0211 (Sep 29, 2012)

*ACS Assessment for SAP Developer*

Hi All,
I am an SAP Developer (ABAP, Workflow etc) with more than 6 years of experience in SAP. Should I be going for a Systems Analyst Category or would I better off as a Software Engineer - ANZSCO 231313 

I am a BTech in Computer Science.

Also, I am all confused on whether I should apply on my own for the entire process or should I catch an agency like Y-Axis?

Please do advice. many many thanks in advance. 

- Sandy


----------



## ITS27001 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi all, 

I just received my ACS assessment suitable result. I assessed as a computer network & systems engineer. On the other hand, I want to migrate to Sydney and want to apply on 190 subclass. As you probably know, NSW needs Systems Administrator, so I decided to submit a review on my ACS with Systems Administrator code. Does anyone have same experience in this situation ?

I have to say that all my reference letter titled as Network Engineer or Systems Engineer, but the responsibilities as I believed is the same ACS wants to assess me as a Systems Administrator. Does it affect on my future result form the review ?

If anyone could help me I would be very thankful.


----------



## 1986ms (Nov 21, 2012)

*Confusion over the profile*

Hi All,

I am a bit confused regarding the profile I should get my ACS assessment done.
My Job roles and responsibilities are :

- Requirement Analysis and identifying the gaps
- Working with the BAs and the Dev team to get the change requests for the requirement gaps
- Defects Casual Analysis
- Creating Test scripts, Test data, Test Environment
- Giving Functional Training
- Creating Functional Manuals 
- SQL queries
- Integration, System Testing, Web Testing
- Effort Estimations
- Creating Test Plans
- Reports using Excel
- Creating Exit reports
- Troubleshooting using Logs
- Studying the Logical Data Model, Sequence Diagrams, Activity Diagrams to create the logical scenarios
- Support to System Test and UAT team
- Test Reviews
- Functions and Macros in Excel

Please let me know your views. By any chance can I get it assessed as System Analyst?
My Job designations have been:

Quality Assurance Engineer
Software Engineer - Testing
Senior Software Engineer - Testing

My Educational Qualifications:

Bsc(Hons) Comp Sc
MCA

Certifications:
IBM DB2
ISTQB Foundational Level
ISTQB Advanced Level - Technical Test Analyst.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi,

Do we need to mention our technical skills set details also in the reference letter from employer along with roles and responsibilties ? 

Please guide .


----------



## ltrifonov (Jul 20, 2012)

ITS27001 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my ACS assessment suitable result. I assessed as a computer network & systems engineer. On the other hand, I want to migrate to Sydney and want to apply on 190 subclass. As you probably know, NSW needs Systems Administrator, so I decided to submit a review on my ACS with Systems Administrator code. Does anyone have same experience in this situation ?
> 
> ...


Good luck with IELTS mate! 
As I can see from your signature, you have got positive review in just a week time 
I'm in the exact same situation, hope my review will be ready as quick as yours


----------



## noni125 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello Balingi 
First of all congrats on your positive skill assessment wish you all the best.
I am actually applying for the same. Could you care to please share the experience letters that you made as i m doing teh entire process myself too since the consultants ask for a whole sum of money. My email is zj-1983 at hotmail dot com.

Thnk you in advance and i hope you have a nice time in aus
tc



baljinsi said:


> Hi,
> I have got positive skills assessment for SYSTEMS ANALYST. I myself prepared my whole application with support of all my friends and colleagues and offcourse the knowledge spread by all the people here--Thanks to them.
> I also want to clear few things :
> 1) Indian Engineering degree "ELECTRONICS AND COMMUNICATION ENGG." is a very much acceptable ICT degree. Please DO NOT go through RPL process if you you are an electronics and communication OR electronics & telecommunication OR electronics Engineer.....
> ...


----------



## PKR3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All, Glad to find such a nice forum. I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer . Would Highly appreciate if you could shed some light on the below 

1) Does ACS recognize / approve my ‘Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science’ done through Distance education ? (Passed in Second Class [55%] From Madurai Kamaraj University)
2) If Yes, Can I claim 15 Points for my education while lodging EOI ?
3) Can I only show work experience only post the completion of my bachelors Degree or prior to the Qualification as well ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## fenils (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need some help for ACS assessment…

I'm functional Consultant working for Oracle Financial services. 
I need to apply for ACS assessment under Business Analyst category.

My profile is,

1) 4 Years of Banking Experience
2) 4.8 years of Oracle Experience.
3) My current Job profile with Oracle Financial Services meets the criteria for Business Analyst,
4) I'll be completing 5 Years of Oracle Experience in July'13, 
5) I've done my Bachelor of Commerce (Accounts) & MBA Finance (Management Information & Control System - subject was part of my curriculum)
6) I've done NIIT One year Diploma (2 Semester Course)

Queries:
1) I'll be completing five years in IT in July'13, can I apply for assessment now?
2) Am I eligible to apply with ICT minor? 
(Considering NIIT one year & Management information system as part of my curriculum)
3) As I said i'm functional consultant, & i got my Oracle job based on my banking experience, will they consider my banking experience??

Pls Help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vindy (Oct 25, 2011)

fenils said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some help for ACS assessment…
> 
> ...


Hi Fenil,

I think best way is to write mail to ACS org...!

normally non IT streamed education background with IT skills have to go through RPL process.

but your masters is part of MIS - normally they look for credit system in your education how many credits you have done for IT related subjects

generally 16 credits for full time master course and at least 12 credits is required to prove your were doing IT study at masters level ...!

4 credits per semister so 2 years course will end with 16 sometimes some universities have 12 credits for 2 years in AU.

so based on this you profile will be considered and moreover if think you have no IT subjects covering at least 12 credits then plan for RPL.

All the best
Vindy


----------



## Afshin (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi

It does not effect your career since your next employer will not asses you based on ASC title. However it is sensitive for your visa because you will be assessed by ACS in just one title and your record will be there for ever


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

*Is 1 Year Sufficient to Get Positive ACS Assessment*

Hi

I am trying to apply as an Analyst Programmer and would like to know if 1 year is sufficient to get a positive skills assessment. I am not looking to claim points for work experience.

I would however like to know if experience as a Technical Support Engineer would be considered for the application.


----------



## philipjoel (Aug 17, 2011)

Bump on this thread


----------



## TKB (Jul 25, 2012)

svb said:


> Hi
> 
> I am trying to apply as an Analyst Programmer and would like to know if 1 year is sufficient to get a positive skills assessment. I am not looking to claim points for work experience.
> 
> I would however like to know if experience as a Technical Support Engineer would be considered for the application.



Can you plz write more about your profile....You have to score 60 pts....


----------



## bilalnaz (May 3, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 

I have a quick question, it might be too immature, but i applied for ACS and got a reply after 8 hours mentioning that we require following document, although they are attached in my application. Now when i try to open my application it returns validation error "Not on File"

My question why have they asked for documents already provided.
what is this error about, 

anyone can help?


----------



## ss.neo (Oct 29, 2012)

bilalnaz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have a quick question, it might be too immature, but i applied for ACS and got a reply after 8 hours mentioning that we require following document, although they are attached in my application. Now when i try to open my application it returns validation error "Not on File"
> 
> ...


I would suggest that you reattach all the files. Also it is quite possible that they might be asking for some additional documents, in that case write to them and clarify what additional documents they require for the process to proceed further.

Best of luck. :thumb:


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Baljinsi,

looks like you are very supportive. can u please suggest me the process to apply for PR. First we need to get the doc certified,upload to ACS site, pay them through CC and wait for the reply. what will be the next step. please suggest. do we ned to submit all the pages in the passport ? or only the first and last pages. 

thanks,
Manu


----------



## Jyotsna Soni (May 15, 2013)

can anybody help in choosing right ANZSCO code? i m getting confuse.


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am a system analyst having 10 years of IT experience in SAP. I have doe MCA. Even for computer graduates and who has relevant IT experience, ...does ACS ask the roles and responsibilities for all the company letter head's. As I have previously worked for 4 major MNC's and its tough to get the roles and responsibilities for each of those MNC's. Please let me know if I can just upload the document's with the relieving letter and offer letters along with the educational documents attested. Is that enough ? Please advise.


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

*Need your invaluable expertise*

Hi Folks - Please allow me to introduce myself. We are intend to migrate to Australia and just started working towards our goal. 

I have started my career at 2007 as Unix System Administrator and quickly promoted to manage Storage Area Networking (SAN). I have worked with a US telecommunications sector and now work for a Bank as an Analyst. I have 6 years of rich experience in managing heterogeneous Storage environment and am graduated in Electrical and Electronics Engineering. I am not sure how many of you have heard about my profession - SAN Administration. Sounds strange? 

I am gonna submit ACS Skill Assessment soon but have a very problem in nominating my occupation. Should I select 262113 System Administrator or go with 261112 System Analyst? System Administrator role is not in Skilled Immigrant Occupation list but System Analyst is. How are they different? 

My area of expertise is Unix, EMC Storage, 3PAR Storage, NetApp Storage and Cisco Switches. Can you help me in identifying a role which matches my profession? 

Is it mandatory to submit RPL form? I have been asked to list out a couple of projects in the RPL. Have read some posts here where people say it is not really compulsory to submit RPL form. 

I am full of questions. Ain't I? I am really anxious because I have had some bitter experiences in getting visa earlier. I don't want to haste or put myself into trouble. I would be really grateful if you walk with me in the right path. 

Cheers,
Bonny


----------



## bonnyboy (May 26, 2013)

Folks - Apologies for chasing! I am in need of your expertise here. I am muddling myself with the new changes made by ACS and this changes have raised a lot of unanswered questions. Neither I understand the changes clearly nor I understand how it would impact my application. I am a Electrical and Electronics Engineering graduate but am into IT support. Would ACS deduct my work experience? Please check the above post too. 

I would really appreciate if you spend sometime in replying me. 

Many thanks

Bonny


----------



## subbutoOz (May 28, 2013)

Hi Manu,
You need to get the reference letters from your previous 4 organisations with your roles and responsibilites. If you think its impossible to get the letters from your previous organizations then create a declaration form with your roles and responsibilites get this attested by one of your ex-colleauges in the organization and notarize the document.

Regards,
Subbu


----------



## manu555 (Apr 27, 2013)

subbutoOz said:


> Hi Manu,
> You need to get the reference letters from your previous 4 organisations with your roles and responsibilites. If you think its impossible to get the letters from your previous organizations then "create a declaration form with your roles and responsibilites get this attested by one of your ex-colleauges in the organization and notarize the document."
> 
> Regards,
> Subbu


Hi Subbu,

Thanks a lot for the reply. When you say get the attestation from your ex-colleague, then I should get this done for each of those companies,....you mean on a A4 plain white paper, just my roles and respon and then my colleague will sign it and then I should get it notarized. ...this is to be done for all my previous companies ? I mean 1 for all or 4 documents, from 4 different ex-employees and 4 notarizations. Is that so ?

1 more doubt, I came to know that y-axis is doing the PR for us for some charges....is it better to get it done through them or we can apply PR . Please advise, I am unable to decide. 

Thanks,
Manu


----------



## Me86 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Employment reference letter*

Hello,

I know this is an old post but could you please help me with the employment reference letter for a Systems Analyst ?
The descriptions are confusing and I am having a hard time in making the distinction between a Systems Analyst and a ITC Security Specialist. Do you know which one matches Computer Systems Auditor ?

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## simonnewton (Jul 14, 2013)

*ACS Self assessment*

Hi,
I have completed BE (Electronics & Communications Engineering) and I have total work experience of 5 Years and 11 Months as Network engineer.
2.5 Years as Network Administrator
3.4 Years as Network Test Engineer
Also I'm a CCIE in R&S.
I'm planning to apply for self assessment for subclass 189 (skilled independent visa) but not sure about which ANZSCO code I shoud apply.
1. Computer networks and system engineer.
2. Network analyst
3. Network administrator

Will this ANZSCO code be printed in the Visa? 
Also will I get extra points for my CCIE?

Please guide me through this.


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

simonnewton said:


> Hi,
> I have completed BE (Electronics & Communications Engineering) and I have total work experience of 5 Years and 11 Months as Network engineer.
> 2.5 Years as Network Administrator
> 3.4 Years as Network Test Engineer
> ...


Hi 
U will not get any extra points due to any IT certification like CCNA, CCNP, CCSP or even CCIE, so don't think in this direction, if you have AQF degree then u will get full education points else no.

Regards
Samper


----------



## simonnewton (Jul 14, 2013)

samper said:


> Hi
> U will not get any extra points due to any IT certification like CCNA, CCNP, CCSP or even CCIE, so don't think in this direction, if you have AQF degree then u will get full education points else no.
> 
> Regards
> Samper




Thanks for the reply Samper.
Will I be able to apply for subclass 189 with AZISCO code Network Administrator?
Network Administrator is listed under Nominated or Sponsored occupation list. How to get nomination by state/territory ?


----------



## samper (Nov 24, 2010)

simonnewton said:


> Thanks for the reply Samper.
> Will I be able to apply for subclass 189 with AZISCO code Network Administrator?
> Network Administrator is listed under Nominated or Sponsored occupation list. How to get nomination by state/territory ?


if system administrator exist in sol 1 then you can apply 189 visa it is federal visa you can go any state after visa grant and if any specific state offer sponsorship against system administrator then you will able to file 190 visa after sponsor ship and you will state at least 2 year in that specific state.

regards
samper


----------



## simonnewton (Jul 14, 2013)

samper said:


> if system administrator exist in sol 1 then you can apply 189 visa it is federal visa you can go any state after visa grant and if any specific state offer sponsorship against system administrator then you will able to file 190 visa after sponsor ship and you will state at least 2 year in that specific state.
> 
> regards
> samper


Thanks Samper. I did my BE in ECE. It falls in ICT minor. Got an info from Y-Axis that I cannot apply in subclass 189 since I have just 6 Years of experience. But in the summary of criteria in ACS, it is mentioned that CCIE will be considered as ICT major. Will that be considered as ICT major and can I apply in 189 subclass?

Thanks,
Simon


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

simonnewton said:


> Thanks Samper. I did my BE in ECE. It falls in ICT minor. Got an info from Y-Axis that I cannot apply in subclass 189 since I have just 6 Years of experience. But in the summary of criteria in ACS, it is mentioned that CCIE will be considered as ICT major. Will that be considered as ICT major and can I apply in 189 subclass?
> 
> Thanks,
> Simon


Your CCIE falls into AQF Diploma Category and BE in ECE falls into AQF Bachelor (If this is what they assess) category... So Diploma may require 5/6 years of work while if your ECE is categorized as Major you'll require 4 years of work and if Minor you'll require 5 years of work ... So ECE is better, You can apply for 189 as long as your Occupation is in SOL 1 and you get a positive assessment.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for starting this thread. In these 34 pages, it was really hard to find +ve assessment for the titled thread since a LOT of queries simply don't fall under this category. BAs, SAP, testing, whatever the other titles are, please go through the SOL/CSOL list again and ensure that you guys have searched for similar posts and asked in the relevant thread. SAs being the minority in this forum, it's extremely hard to get the right information in this deluge of queries which simply doesn't suit this thread. 

I hope the posters understand and post accordingly. There are numerous people here who are or are going through the dilemma same as yours. So, asking the right questions in the right thread will fetch you the correct response and a quick one at that.


----------



## simonnewton (Jul 14, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Your CCIE falls into AQF Diploma Category and BE in ECE falls into AQF Bachelor (If this is what they assess) category... So Diploma may require 5/6 years of work while if your ECE is categorized as Major you'll require 4 years of work and if Minor you'll require 5 years of work ... So ECE is better, You can apply for 189 as long as your Occupation is in SOL 1 and you get a positive assessment.


Thanks for the reply. Y-Axis mentioned that the first two years of work experience will be considered as training, also B.E ECE will be considered as ICT minor. Is this true?


----------



## baljinsi (Aug 15, 2010)

ECE was considered Major for my application. I sent ACS the whole syllabus what I studied. Most of electives were Software engg relevant. I have seen couple of people who got positive assessment even belonging to ECE. In the beginning, migration agent had also refused me and then I processed myself everything and went well by God's grace. ..
cheers


----------



## bdtomas (Jan 16, 2013)

Can any one tell me is there any chances to suspend _System Administrator_ from NSW.


----------



## tushar4283 (Sep 3, 2013)

I wish to apply for Systems Administrator - 262113. I am BE electronics and communication engg and have 6 years of exp in unix/linux system administration.

Issue - Need to know if my experience will be counted or is it irrelevant exp.


----------



## Sainath (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Baljinsi,
Nice to see your reply. I am a SAP consultant with Mechanical Engineering degree background..Is it considered as ICT or do i need to go through RPL mode...

Please claify.. I am confused....


----------



## kpprakash (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello All,

I am very new to this form, i am trying to apply for ACS skill assessment under System analyst role, i have 10 years of experience in software development and management of embedded systems, can anyone here suggest me if system analyst role will fit my assessment category?

Thanks
Prakash


----------



## Rahul1231 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I need some advise from expat here.

I have completed 3 year diploma in 2003 in elec. & comm from govt college. after that i din job and work in some companies till 2007 and in dec 2007 i got job as telecom transmission engineer in india's no. 2 company for almost 2 years and then in uk based telecom company for another two year and now an working with a telecom vendor in one of the UK based mnc til now.

I have had a distance b.tech degree completed in 2010 and distance BSC(IT) degree in 2008.

1.My question is there is 3 year gap between diploma and first company i worked.how much point i can claim for diploma.

2. if i show my b.tech degree how much point i can claim , and my experience would be counted after 2010 which is only three year.

someone can me suggest the best way to show educational qualification and experience in such way that i could claim maximum point out of them.

presently i am preparing for ielts and assessment , completed 32 years age in sep 13 and still single.

regards
R.S


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

My experience with ACS shared here...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sessment-processing-time-977.html#post2151794


----------



## Sureshsk (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello All , 

I need help in completing my ACS assessment . I am planning to submit ACS assessment for Job System Administrator . Below is my Educational & Experience details .

Education : 3 year Diploma in Electronics & Communication engineering (Passed out 2004)

Job Detials: 

Desktop Support Engineer : 1 Year
Systems Engineer : 4 Years
Senior System Administrator : 2 Years
IT Specialist : 1 Year

All the above jobs except 1st job have roles and responsibility mentioned in experience letter , which closely resembles as below 

Installation and Administration of Microsoft Exchange 2010 environment.
Database Administration for Microsoft Exchange 2010.
Trouble shooting Windows 2008 server operating system related issue
Trouble shooting Server Hardware related issue and working with hardware vendor.
Working on service pack updates and security patch updates for
Exchange 2010 environment & Server Operating System.
Working on firmware upgrade on server hardware level
Automation of reports using PowerShell script

My query :

1> Will I get any point for my Education if I go for ACS assessment for System Administrator
2> I will be submitting my 7 years of work experience , will I get any points for that . 
3>Will they deduct my experience if my education is not considered as ICT major or Minor?


----------



## Rojavathy (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to apply for Australia skilled migration. I am a SAP FICO consultant. My qalification is B. Com. I am planning to apply for SYSTEMS ANALYST. Will my assessing body be ACS? Will they deduct some years of experience for me? If so how many years will be deducted and is it deducted from total experience or relavant experience? Kindly advice

Rojavathy


----------



## jes123 (Nov 11, 2012)

Sureshsk said:


> Hello All ,
> 
> I need help in completing my ACS assessment . I am planning to submit ACS assessment for Job System Administrator . Below is my Educational & Experience details .
> 
> ...


Many people say that they receive reduced eperience from acs even though they have a degree with computer scince as a major subject.

They check for the subjects you studied, not the degree. If you dont have computer science subjects in your diploma or your subject is not equivalent to atleast 33% of the required subject, you will definitely loosed. My suggestion is to wait untill it is 8 years experience.

Does your job roles contain any computer network related duties.? you have a communications diploma.


----------



## billing (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Folks

I am kinda sailing in d same boat.. I have worked on SAN + data backup and recovery. 

Can i apply under computer network & systems engineer? 

Will SAN be considered a part of networks? 


Also, about assessed codes AQF etc.
What do these really mean?


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

baljinsi said:


> Hi Jason,
> I have posted in Multiple threads that an EC guy does not need RPL. I myself got positively assessed by ACS and I am an Electrnics and Comm Engineer.
> Please treat yourself as Computer Science guy and prepare your application. MAke sure that your marksheets should have subjects or units name which could indicate to ACS clearly about your syllabus.
> -Baljinsi


Hi Baljinsi,

I am having similar issue.. 4-yr degree in Electronics and 3-yr ICT experience (Networking). A reputed consultant suggested me Electronics will be NOT be considered as ICT major; another consultant advised me to go for RPL.

In case I go for General assessment, I am not sure whether they'll deduct *2 years* (closely related) or *4 years *(not closely related to nominated occupation).

WHAT DO YOU THINK? Kindly suggest.


----------



## kkhera (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello Expats,

I current designation is Software Quality manager and all my experience has been as Software Quality Engineer, Lead Quality engineer and so with total of 10+ Years of experience. My education is M.CA, B.CA. Will it be O.K if I apply under SYSTEMS ANALYST - 261112 or it would be more appropriate to apply under 261313 - Software Engineer? 

Kindly Suggest.

Just beginning the process so really not sure.


----------



## Aus4me (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi,

You need to check R&R for that particular code and compare it with your R&R for your experience so far. 

If that matches then you can go go it. Else check suitable code that matches your R&R.

AFAIK, designation does not matter much.



kkhera said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I current designation is Software Quality manager and all my experience has been as Software Quality Engineer, Lead Quality engineer and so with total of 10+ Years of experience. My education is M.CA, B.CA. Will it be O.K if I apply under SYSTEMS ANALYST - 261112 or it would be more appropriate to apply under 261313 - Software Engineer?
> 
> ...


----------



## kkhera (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks Aus4me.

My current organization where I have been working for 8.5 yrs would be a bit flexible in giving responsibilities letter, so, R&R can be managed a bit. I am more worried because my previous co's relieving letter mentions title as Software Quality Engineer-II and more because Test engineers are not under SOl but CSOL. 

1. My doubt is that they wont count 2 yrs of my experience for previous organization. (Because of designation) 
2. They may come back and say that they cannot certify me for System Analyst but can do it for Software Tester which is under CSOL. 

Your experience on positive/negative conversions on a similar case would be helpful in planning my application.

Thanks!


----------



## Aus4me (Jul 7, 2015)

I am yet to go for ACS. I also had quality assurance as my past designation.

ACS usually deduct 2 years from total exp regardless of designation (this is what I read from various threads while preparing for acs). and if you do not have ICT major in your education they may deduct 4 or more years.

You need to check R&R for business analyst or system analyst or soft engg and check which suits more for your overall R&R.

For ex:
if you have worked on scripting and automation mostly and your skills are dubbing and coding then you might go for software engg SOL.

If you do not have any suitable match in SOL then you need to go for suitable CSOL i.e. software testing.

I am still working on my documentation for ACS and may apply in 1-2 weeks.



kkhera said:


> Thanks Aus4me.
> 
> My current organization where I have been working for 8.5 yrs would be a bit flexible in giving responsibilities letter, so, R&R can be managed a bit. I am more worried because my previous co's relieving letter mentions title as Software Quality Engineer-II and more because Test engineers are not under SOl but CSOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aus4me (Jul 7, 2015)

Also I would recommend you to check thread "My Journey For Australia PR" posted by Mainak and even post your queries there.



Aus4me said:


> I am yet to go for ACS. I also had quality assurance as my past designation.
> 
> ACS usually deduct 2 years from total exp regardless of designation (this is what I read from various threads while preparing for acs). and if you do not have ICT major in your education they may deduct 4 or more years.
> 
> ...


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I have 2.5 years of experience which is closely related to Sys Admin and 4.5 years related to Sys Analyst and sys admin.

I am interested to apply for 189 visa, however I am afraid that if I apply for Sys Analyst to ACS, they may not consider the sys admin experience and would consider only 4.5 sys analyst experience and after deduction of 2 years, I will get only 2.5 skilled experience which will not give me any points.

My preference is Melbourne, however Victoria does not seems to sponsor for sys admin.

Any suggestions??


----------



## rajrethnam (Jul 29, 2015)

I am a B.E EEE graduate with 6 years of experience in networking. I have done my CCNP too. Please let me know how much duration will be deducted from my total experience. Thanks much.


----------



## sachin.tishu (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi,

I am working as sap fico consultant with 12 years of experience but my bachelor is in commerce but my masters in computers only which has all computers subjects only and after that total 12 years continous experience in same field and have R&R as per 26112,

Want to understand during skill asseeement will they deduct my work
Experience for qualification fulfillment.

I believe my masters is atlaeast ICT Minor, so will there be any deduction or negative response due to my bachelor degree.


----------



## nikhil.javeri (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello All,

I have just become a member of EXPAT forum. I am in the process of consolidating documents for ACS. I wanted to know if i need to fill in Recognized Prior Learning form based on below details?

Bachelor in Commerce (Mumbai University) - 1999
Masters in Computer Application (IGNOU) - 2004
Work experience as multiple roles - Software Implementation Specialist, Software Engineer, Software Executive, Software Development Manager and Project Manager - 2000 - Till Date

Do i need to apply in ACS under Skills Assessment or Recognized Prior Learning type?

Thanks in advance.

Nikhil


----------



## MnBT (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi,

I am in the same boat here.... did you managed to get +ve assessment from ACS...

did ACS considered your distance education BCA from madurai kamraj university?

please let me know...




PKR3 said:


> Hi All, Glad to find such a nice forum. I am planning to apply for ACS Skill assessment under 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer . Would Highly appreciate if you could shed some light on the below
> 
> 1) Does ACS recognize / approve my ‘Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science’ done through Distance education ? (Passed in Second Class [55%] From Madurai Kamaraj University)
> 2) If Yes, Can I claim 15 Points for my education while lodging EOI ?
> ...


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello!!

Please help!

I have lost the last Application ID and wondering if is ACS going to search me on the their records?

I'm in the verge to apply again and unable to link :mmph:


----------



## JDQ (May 30, 2018)

*Duty Letter for ICT 261112 (Systems Analyst)*

Hello Guys,

I need your support and advice to evaluate my duty letter of my current company since they do not provide letter of more then 6 duties and that too from the approved job description that they have during my joining.

Kindly advice if below letter is suitable for ICT 261112 (Systems Analyst) : - 

The following are a list of duties:

Ensure timely and accurate delivery of system based report outputs, enhance existing program modules to suit business need, keeping up-to-date with technologies and industry best practices. Manage application testing to bug fixes, report enhancements, Mobile Supply Chain Application and Barcode Printing Solutions, new functions and version upgrades; coordinate with IT and test solutions to implement the solution in production. 

Proactively assess, recommend information systems best practices, evaluate gaps and propose improvement, adhere to IT policies, evaluate and integrate IT needs for division and work in coordination with stake holders to implement the agreed IT work program in-line with standard project management methodologies. 

Analyze existing systems and new requirements; conduct process gap analysis, documenting AS-IS business processes & business requirements, obtain required stake holder approvals, and suggest appropriate solutions and change in business process to automate department operations. 

Producing project feasibility and costing reports, develop functional specifications document, implement project plans, manage resources, execute User Acceptance Testing (UAT), prepare user manuals and provide training to business users on system functionalities; followed by verification on whether all developed systems are mapped and aligned with company policies and data migrated successfully to new system(s) with minimal service disruption. 

Provide guidance and assist technical team for designing best feasible solution assessing both technical and business suitability, formulate project plan and ensure deliveries in a timely manner and within defined budgets.

Ensure compliance to all relevant safety, security, quality and environmental management policies, procedures and controls across the operation to assure employee safety, security, legislative compliance and delivery of high quality service with a responsible environmental attitude.

Request your advice at the earliest.

Thank you Guys.


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

Hello,

Need your quick help (and thanks in advance for response)

I am working on my RPL, I want to attach some certificates on the document. Will Google Drive link would work for the assessors or should I put snapshots of the certs?

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hey

Can someone please help me in understanding this.

"Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation."

I submitted my ACS under 261312 and my spouse submitted under 261313 so can I add 5 points to my score?


----------

